# Proyecto ambilight casero con tiras de leds



## JaviG

Hola, quiero hacer de forma casera un sistema de iluminación de fondo para el monitor que lo ilumine con los colores predominantes en la pantalla tal como hace el sistema Ambilight de Philips en sus televisores.

Para ello he pensado usar tres tiras de leds RGB 5050 smd de 30 cm cada una (12 leds por tira).

Los datos de la iluminación irían por puerto serie o usb, y el controlador debería de mandar para cada una de las tres tiras la intensidad que deberían de llevar cada uno de los colores del led (rojo,verde,azul).

¿Alguien me puede orientar sobre que necesito para poder realizarlo?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## rash

...hola esto no es lo que pides pero lo tenia en el disco duro, aunque la verdad no le he prestado mucha atención pero se pueden sacar algunas ideas... es muy sencillo... haber si alguien se anima a montarlo y nos cuenta...
..saludos...
rash


----------



## JaviG

Hola, muchas gracias por el diagrama, aunque no es exactamente lo que necesito ya que por lo que veo en ese esquema se trabaja directamente la señal de vídeo y solo trabaja con varias tiras de leds azules colocados en serie.

Yo lo que necesito es saber como puedo trabajar con los datos que mandaría por el puerto serie de manera que se regule el color e intensidad de cada tira de leds, supongo que habría que usar algún integrado pero no se cual, ni si habría que utilizar componentes adicionales para amplificar esa señal y poder suministrar energía suficiente a los leds.


----------



## kaká_2008

hola amigo mira tengo un esquema que no es lo mismo que el lcd q vos queres pero tiene algo parecido y q lo podes alimentar con el usb...pero para ello tenes que saber programar...
se trata de un pic...

fijate en esta pagina...  

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/bigmosfetrgb/index.htm

espero que te sirva...

saludos!


----------



## JaviG

Hola kaká, muchas gracias por la ayuda, lo de saber programar no es problema, pero por lo que veo en ese esquema solo trabaja con los programas de iluminación que están precargados en el pic seleccionandolos por los interruptores, y al tener solo 3 salidas útiles, solo podría utilizar una de las 3 tiras de leds.

Pero al menos ya estoy mas orientado, creo que necesito algún PIC que tenga al menos 9 salidas y que me permita controlar la intensidad de cada color del led (supongo que usando PWM, no se si hay alguna forma mejor) en tiempo real desde el pc ya sea por puerto serie o mediante usb.

¿Hay algún pic que sirva para eso? ¿Que componentes adicionales necesitaría para estabilizar y distribuir el voltaje?

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp

algo como esto








qque cambie los colores automaticamente de los tres laterales individualmente dependiendo lo que estas viendo


con un circuito asi facil







esto es algo que se puede hacer un poco mas chico ¡no?








fijate en la pag de donde lo saque

http://divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=151


si lo armas mostralo


proba los programitas que deje en la pagina esta todo hasta el prog del pic


----------



## JaviG

Hola, capitanp muchas gracias! Eso es exáctamente lo que buscaba.
Entonces necesito un Max232 para trabajar con el puerto serie 16F628A para modulas los PWM de cada canal, pero debería cambiar la alimentación ya que yo voy a utilizar 3 tiras de leds de 12V.

Supongo que el PIC al estar alimentado a 5V como máximo dará en las salidas 5V, ¿Como puedo hacer para sacar 12V cuando esas salidas estén activas con suficiente potencia para alimentar toda la tira de leds en serie?


----------



## electrodan

Creo que te falta la "etapa de potencia". Deberías entrar en la pagina que te da Capitanp.
Ahí esta el circuito de potencia http://divxstation.com/img/articles/151/power.png.


----------



## JaviG

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Creo que te falta la "etapa de potencia". Deberías entrar en la pagina que te da Capitanp.
> Ahí esta el circuito de potencia http://divxstation.com/img/articles/151/power.png.



El problema es que eso es para trabajar con los inversores de CCFL's, yo estoy usando tiras de leds de 12V por lo que supongo que eso no serviría.

Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp

pero si del PIC salen pulsos PWM transistor de por medio hasta puedes hacerlo com bombillas de colores incandesentes    


solo un par de trans adecuados para la cantidad de leds que uses


----------



## JaviG

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> pero si del PIC salen pulsos PWM transistor de por medio hasta puedes hacerlo com bombillas de colores incandesentes
> 
> 
> solo un par de trans adecuados para la cantidad de leds que uses



¿Sabes de algún sitio donde pueda buscar información para poder calcular que trans necesitaría?

Son tiras de 12 Leds RGB de 12V por lo que a 20ma por color salen 20x12=240mA por tira, 720mA las tres tiras.

Un saludo y muchas gracisas.


----------



## mnicolau

Acá dejo mi ambilight funcionando:

YouTube - Ambilight para PC

Y el hardware...
















Lo uso en Windows 7 con "Boblight", animensen que queda muy copado.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Algunas fotos más de distintos colores mostrados...


----------



## diegoja

Hola chicos, me encanto el proyecto ! podrian postear el programa que lleva el pic? asi lo empiezo a armar al circuito y a probarlo..
Muchas gracias. Un saludo. Diego.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola diego, capitanp dejó el link del sitio, ahí está toda la información, esquemas y demás...

http://divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=151

Saludos


----------



## diegoja

Hola chicos, ya armé el circuito en la protoboard y anda muy bien, usan el boblight para manejar las luces? q configuracion le han puesto?
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## capitanp

que bueno! lo armaste puff me tengo que poner a montarlo, ya tengo el pcb pero me quede un poco atrasado en armarlo .

esas barritas son de  leds ?


----------



## capitanp

jjaj !son las barritas de acrilico on dos leds en la punta y tajos en la superficie, buenisima idea


----------



## mnicolau

diegoja dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos, ya armé el circuito en la protoboard y anda muy bien, usan el boblight para manejar las luces? q configuracion le han puesto?
> Gracias. Saludos.



Hola, yo uso boblight versión 1.3, es una versión simple, sin entorno gráfico con lo cual ocupa muy pocos recursos. Simplemente quedan los íconos en el "área de notificación" (al lado del reloj). Cualquier cambio que quieras hacer en la configuraciónx se realiza en un archivo de texto y en la página de boblight están explicados más o menos los parámetros, sin embargo no realicé ningún cambio, lo uso con las opciones por defecto.

capitanp, si al principio me armé una placa con 6 leds de cada color (azul, rojo y verde) y la coloqué en uno de los lados del monitor para hacer las pruebas, el efecto era bastante malo ya que se notaban los círculos que iluminaban en la pared. Así que se me ocurrió esa idea, iluminan mucho mejor y de paso con esos 6 leds por color cubrí los 3 costados del monitor, así que un ahorro de $$$. Queda muy bueno el efecto y gracias al boblight, queda constantemente funcionando para todo lo que hagas en la PC y no sólo al ver películas....

Saludos


----------



## diegoja

mnicolau como armaste las luces (tamaño, montaje,carcasa)? justamente estoy teniendo problemas por los colores no qedan muy lindos q digamos.


----------



## mnicolau

Las luces son las que ves en las fotos de unos posts más arriba... son 3 barras de acrílico de 18 [cm] de largo y 1 [cm] de diámetro, por cada lado (9 barras en total). Les hice un agujero en cada punta, le coloqué un led y del lado de atrás les hice unos cortes para que ilumine mejor, luego papel reflectivo de ese lado para que toda la luz salga por delante. 

Acá hay un video que te va a aclarar las dudas, los pasos son los mismos sólo que en este caso usamos las barras rectas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/129948/

Saludos


----------



## rash

WOW mniculau que bueno, cooomo te quede y que efecto más espectacular, éste tema lo tenía olvidado y después de ver el tuyo me lo bajo todo y lo pongo en la lista de circuitos a montar.

enhorabuena mniculau...

He encontrado ésto en la red... es lo mismo pero para conectarlo directamente a la TV, haber si alguien se anima...

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola rash gracias por el comentario, la verdad que el efecto es excelente y verlo en vivo se aprecia mejor todavía que en el video por la sensibilidad del lente en la oscuridad. Todavía sigo colocando videos sólo para apreciar el funcionamiento del ambilight, es muy recomendable.

Ah y si tenés la oportunidad de utilizar las CCFL mejor todavía, acá las conseguía a algo de 9U$S cada tubo de 25[cm] (las usan en los CPU para modding), se necesitan 3 por cada color así que se me iba mucho el presupuesto ya.. jaja.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

seria posible que postearan un pcb en la pagina o incurre en alguna falta del foro , para armarlo en realidad mis conocimentos de elctronica son bastante basicos pero podria ensamblar un pcb con sus piezas , ocupo el expresspcb que se descarga en forma gratis de la web , luego llevaria el pic a una casa de elctronica para que me lo programen  y a soñar 
te felicito mnicolau por tu proyecto 
un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí lo tienes, a disfrutarlo...

Saludos


----------



## RORO

gracias  te lo agradesco mucho , ahora hare el pcb , una consulta el boton que funcion cumple


----------



## mnicolau

De nada.. créditos para RafkeP por su proyecto.

El pulsador, utilizando el .hex de RafkeP, sirve para resetearlo si mal no recuerdo. Pero luego le cargué al pic un .hex que encontré en otra página y ahora el pulsador te permite elegir entre 2 modos, el modo ambilight y un modo "programable", mediante un soft le podés incorporar distintos efectos de luces para que realice automáticamente, terminé dejando ese .hex.

Estoy tratando de encontrar la página...

Saludos


----------



## RORO

por lo que me dices podria dejarlo conectado al pc o en forma automatica el cambio de colores, te cuento que este proyecto lo armare y se lo dejare puesto en el pc de mi hijo
la programacion de la pic donde la puedo obtener 
gracias


----------



## RORO

rash dijo:
			
		

> WOW mniculau que bueno, cooomo te quede y que efecto más espectacular, éste tema lo tenía olvidado y después de ver el tuyo me lo bajo todo y lo pongo en la lista de circuitos a montar.
> 
> enhorabuena mniculau...
> 
> He encontrado ésto en la red... es lo mismo pero para conectarlo directamente a la TV, haber si alguien se anima...
> 
> saludos



mnicolau me parece q este es el archivo del programa , pero me salta la duda , me parece que tu has rediseñado  el programa 
gracias


----------



## RORO

no salieron los link pero este  fue lo publicado mas arriba por rash


----------



## mnicolau

El pcb que subí es del esquema que muestra capitanp en el post nº 6. Yo no realicé ningún cambio en el mismo, lo único que agregué son los transistores a la salida para controlar las barras de leds.

Tranquilamente lo podés dejar funcionando todo el tiempo, te toma todo lo que hagas en la pantalla, yo le coloqué un interruptor en el frente del CPU para activarlo cuando quiero, ya que no tiene mucho sentido usarlo de día por ejemplo o con mucha claridad en el ambiente. Para eso tenés que usar boblight, lo expliqué unos posts atrás...

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Disculpen que me vaya del tema pero no quiero revivir un post sobre los ojo de angel, un dispositivo con acrílico y LED's para autos y motos, y puede ser usado tambien en bafles y equipos de sonido.

mnicolau tengo 1 pregunta para hacerte, viendo que vivis en Santa Fe igual que yo...

1) si sos de Santa Fe capital...dónde compro las barras de acrilico? ?

gracias y saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola DJ, las compré en Acrimev - Av. Freyre 3237. Hablá por TE antes por las dudas... así vas y te las cortan en el acto.

Ah el TE es (0342) 453-1761

Saludos


----------



## RORO

mnicolau

a que te refieres con esto ...........Para eso tenés que usar boblight, lo expliqué unos posts atrás.

disculpa por tanta pregunta

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

No hay molestia...

Boblight es el software que tenés que iniciar en tu PC para que el ambilight funcione, en otro caso no va a funcionar el ambi, osea no te va a tomar los colores de la pantalla, va a quedar siempre fijo.

Lo tenés para descargar en la página de Divxstation o sino del sitio de boblight directamente:

http://blogger.xs4all.nl/loosen/articles/408236.aspx

Saludos


----------



## RORO

ahora me queda mas claro el cuento , el sitemita no era llegar y enchufar tenia su programilla oculto ,jajaja

vale 
gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1

disculpen que haga una pregunta tan estupida, pero para que sirve esto? o sea, le otorga una cierta calidez al ambiente? o solo es para iluminar?

saludos


----------



## RORO

Creo que tien que ver con la parte optica del espectador , yo creo que la información deberia estar en la pagina de philips que son los creadores de esto , talvez sea algo comercial ,pero de que se ve de lujo y parafernalico ... lo es 
por lo menos imaginate si ocupas y notebook par ver video musicales en una reunion de amigos , se de especturar , lo que me gustaria experimentar seria si la imagen en vez de verla en el notebook la envio a una pantalla lcd , como lo hace mi hermano para ver las peliculas y se colocan las luces detras del tv ?
en cuanto lo tenga armado hare la prueba y les cuento se resulto


----------



## manuj

Si lo haceis con leds RGB como los conectariais a los transistores?? Esta solución sería adecuada?
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/esquema_leds_rgb1eu7720.jpg.html
Espero vuestra respuesta y espero no haber escrito esto donde no debo...
A parte, el montaje que has hecho (mnicolau), no te puedes ahorrar 6 resistencias? quiero decir, en lugar de poner una resistencia para cada color, pon una pero para los tres, la pones en serie con cada conjunto de tres barras, no se si me entiendes. A parte he visto en tres resistencias que son rojo-rojo-negro, de 22 ohm, eso no es muy pequeño? te provoca una caida de 0,44 v, no deberian de provocar una caida de 2 v como minimo? es decir poner una resistencia de 100 ohm si tienes 5 v a la entrada...
Las otras resistencias no he conseguido distinguir su valor...
Y bueno, felicitarte por tu montaje, tu circuito supera con creces el mio que está lleno de puentes...(en el primer transistor por la izquierda, el emisor se t paso unirlo a tierra, no se si t abras dao cuenta...)
Con respecto al ambilight para TV...lo veo demasiado complejo y con un aspecto profesionalisimo, necesitando una fuerte inversión para que luego no te salga...jajja
Un saludo y espero vuestra respuesta y/o opiniones a respecto


----------



## manuj

Hola a todos, no se si esto va aquí, espero no equivocarme. Mi pregunta es esa, quiero controlar leds rgb a través de un pic. Según tengo entendido, si conecto solo un led, la potencia que me da el pic es suficiente, pero si quiero conectar más tendré que hacerlo a través de un transistor con su correspondiente resistencia en la base para dar corriente en el transistor. El tema es que quiero controlar tres barras de leds rgb (es por lo del ambilight, en otro hilo se habló de él pero está muerto), el diseño original era con transistores irfz44n y resistencias de 220 ohm, pero por consejo de otro constructor le cambié esos transistores por unos bd440 con resistencias de 3k3.
Si los conecto directamente funciona todo a la perfección, pero cuando lo hago a través de los transistores ya no responden. Es que los transistores no son los adecuados?
o son las resistencias?
Me surge la duda porque no se elegir los transistores y las resistencias, no se que criterios seguir para elegirlos, entonces me tengo que guiar por otros usuarios. El montaje que he hecho es el que muestro en el archivo adjunto.
Dicho esto os doy las gracias de antemano y espero sus opiniones/respuestas. Un saludo

PD. Los leds rgb son cátodo común


----------



## manuj

Venga por favor echarme una mano que necesito acabar ya mi ambilight porque se me acaban las vacaciones...
He leído que el transistor ideal para controlar pwm es el irfz44n (http://www.neoteo.com/irfz44n-el-mos-fet-de-batalla-para-pwm.neo), pero yo tengo el bd440 que me dijeron que funcionaba y vi que funcionaba en otro ambilight. Pero a mi no me funciona, debo comprar los irfz44n?? y como calculo las resistencias? tengo que aplicar el método de las mallas? Sería la resistencia este valor?

R=(Vcc-Vcodo(led)-Vbe)/Ib

Vbe e Ib de donde lo saco? del datasheet o de la carga que conecte? Es lo unico que se me ocurre, me toy rompiendo la cabeza de tanto pensar esto...SOS
En el original usaban resistencias de base de 220 ohm pero en la pagina que les pongo te dice que la resistencia de base varía entre 5 y 33 ohm en función de la carga...guíenme por favor, no quiero que me lo den hecho pero sí que me digan que cálculos puedo realizar, un tutorial o algo please que no quiero convertir esto en un monólogo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola manuj, no había visto tus consultas (no tenía la subscripción al tema).
Cual circuito estas armando? Qué leds vas a usar? Por lo que leí son RGB, cátodo común no?
Ahora.. cambiaste un mosfet canal N por un bipolar PNP, por qué hiciste eso? Nunca va a funcionar si mantuviste la misma configuración del circuito.

En mi circuito uso resistencias distintas debido a que los leds tienen distintos consumos, entonces no podía usar una sóla resistencia para los tres porque, aparte de no ser recomendada esa conexión, iluminarían distinto.

Idealmente se deberían usar leds RGB, en aquel entonces no los conseguía pero ya los tengo comprados, en algún momento haré el cambio en mi ambi...

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Uso leds rgb cátodo común, los pillé baratos. El esquema es el que te muestro a continuación. Es para la patilla de un led. La resistencia en serie con el diodo es de 100 ohm, las he puesto iguales para todos los leds para que me queden 3 v en el led, aunque lo del consumo diferente por cada led me desconcierta...debo de usar resistencias diferentes por cada patilla (color)??. 
La razón de por qué cambiar transistor y resistencia fue porque en otro foro alguien lo hizo con leds rgb y cogí los valores que dijo que puso y le funcionaba. Porque el diseño original era con CCFL, y ya digo que los transistores son mi punto débil.
Dicho esto me aconsejas cambiar los transistores por los IRFZ44n originales no? es decir, un mosfet de canal N genérico no? que parámetros debo fijarme por si no encuentro estos? porque si mal no recuerdo estos iban justos para tensiones de 5 v...
Las resistencias deben de ser chicas no? entre 5 y 33 ohm no? pero como saco el valor exacto? es aplicando mallas? Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por contestar, te debo una


----------



## mnicolau

Está correcto el esquema, el valor de "R" puede ser 1K. La resistencia de cada led va a depender de su consumo, tenés idea cuánto consumen? Verificá el consumo de los distintos colores. El cálculo que tenés que hacer es:
(5V-Vled)/Iled 
Ahí sacás el valor de la resistencia de cada uno. Al pic vas a tener que programarlo para cátodo común. 

En mi caso usé leds distintos y cada color consumía corrientes diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

El valor de la resistencia de los leds si sé calcularla, acabo de examinarme de diodos y operacionales...jajaja, lo llevo fresco. En cuanto al consumo tengo el datasheet genérico de un led rgb pillado por internet. Los que me pillé venían de hong kong con la intensidad lumínica y el vaor de Vf 1,9-2,4/3,2-3,6 v que no se muy bien que significa. Hago caso del datasheet generico? según él consumen todos 20 mA, lo que varía es la tensión del led...así que ahí tendré la variación de resistencias..jeje.
En cuanto al transistor los cambio por los IRFZ44n no? en qué me debo basar para escogerlos?
La resistencia de 1 k como la has calculado?
Perdona que sea tan preguntón pero quiero aprenderlo (si no es molestia) para no tener que volver a molestar a nadie...XD


----------



## mnicolau

No hagas el cambio, ya que los IRF son mosfets y no se "activan" de igual manera. 
Al transistor lo elegís de acuerdo al consumo que tengas (entre otras cosas), en tu caso podrían ser transistores más chicos, ya que sólo vas a tener 20[mA] de consumo en cada uno y los BD440 soportan 4[A], con lo cual van a estar MUY desperdiciados. 
Lo que sí debes respetar en tu caso, es que sean PNP.

A la resistencia de base la podés calcular de acuerdo a la corriente de colector y a la ganancia del transistor, así obtenés la corriente mínima que debería circular por la base.

El valor de Vf de los leds está algo confuso, pasá el link del datasheet así lo reviso. Igualmente el valor de resistencia va a ser de unos 120[Ohm] en promedio.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Bueno la prueba la hago con un led por barra, pero en realidad voy a conectar más leds...construí una fuente que me daba como mucho un amperio, pero no quiero que el trafo trabaje a carga nominal, quiero que trabaje al 90 % como mucho. El led rgb consume por tres leds no? es decir 60 mA...no? con lo que con los bd440 voy bien porque no llegaré a los 4 A...
Conclusiones...mantengo el mismo esquema y los mismos transistores...cambio las resistencias de base y si eso las resistencias de los leds...
El datasheet que me pillé te lo mando adjunto en pdf. De los que me da deduzco que valor tipico y máximo son 1,9 y 2,4 v respectivamente para el rojo, y 3,2 y 3,6 v para el azul y el verde...siempre el rojo necesita menos según he leído...no?

Para las resistencias de base...la ganancia del bd440 es de 140 (Hfe), con lo que si voy a conectar por barra por ejemplo 4 leds...cada transistor consumiría 20mA*4 led=80 mA, que entre la ganancia serían 0,57 mA aprox. La resistencia de base sería ¿qué tension? entre esa corriente mínima de base no?

Volviendo al consumo total, suponiendo que el consumo total de cada led rgb es de 60 mA puedo poner 15 leds como mucho no? (trabajando el trafo al 90% mas o menos)

PD. Acabo de medir con el polímetro la ganancia de tres de los transistores y no me da 140 ni de lejos, en el primero obtengo un valor de 72, en el siguiente 47 y en el ultimo 32, tomo estos valores para mis cálculos???


----------



## mnicolau

El datasheet está claro.. necesitás las siguientes resistencias:
100 Ohm para Azul y Verde
150 Ohm para Rojo

Leé algún apunte de transistores y vas a aprender rápido cómo calcular la R adecuada de base de acuerdo a la cantidad de leds que quieras usar.

PD: la ganancia que da el datasheet es en ciertas condiciones que están expresadas ahí. Igualmente para corrientes tan bajas no te hagas mucho drama, el valor de la resistencia va a dar de varios KOhm, con 1 Kohm estás seguro que va a saturar correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Como bien has dicho, he estado revisando apuntes, y aunque los circuitos son mas complejos, he llegado a la conclusión siguiente:

R(base)=hfe*Vcc/I(colector)

La tensión en la base es una señal cuadrada con valor pico pico de 5 v si no me equivoco y la tensión en el emisor es de 5 v.
Como dije, el trafo de 1 A trabajando al 90 % me limita a 15 leds RGB. Pondré 5 por barra. Lo que significa que tendré 9 transistores con corriente en el colector por cada transistor de 0,1 A. Si la ganancia del bd440 es de 140 (valor típico), me sale una resistencia de base de 7k. Con estos valores debería de andar ya mi ambilight no?

En una página de internet calculaban la resistencia de base con la corriente máxima de base sacada de la hoja de características...

Un saludo y muchísimas gracias por echarme una mano con esto...


----------



## manuj

Nada, el montaje no funciona...
Mirando un libro: "electrónica de potencia" de mohamed rashid, hago mis comprobaciones para cuando tengo conectado un led. Esto es, Ic=0,02 A=20 mA.
*Transistor*: BD440, ganancia=140, Vce(sat)=0,8V, Vbe(sat)=0,58V, 
*Valores de prueba fallida*: Rb usada=3k3, Rc=100 ohm

Procedimiento 1: Calculo la intensidad de base de saturación=20mA/140=0,143 mA

La resistencia máxima en la base=[Vb-Vbe(sat)]/Ib(sat)=(5-0,58)V/0,143mA=30,9 kohm

Procedimiento 2: Ics=[V-Vce(sat)]/Rc=(5-0,8)V/100ohm=42mA
Ibs=42mA/140=0,3mA
Rbmax=(5-0,58)V/0,3mA=14k7

Ambos valores son superiores a la resistencia usada, con lo que no debería de ir mal, ya que según esto el transistor trabaja en saturación.

            .........................

Si usamos otros valores, es decir, cambio la ganancia por 25, que son los valores mínimos según la hoja de características, con lo que la corriente de base de saturación es mayor aún restringiendo más la resistencia máxima.

Procedimiento 1: Calculo la intensidad de base de saturación=20mA/25=0,8 mA

La resistencia máxima en la base=[Vb-Vbe(sat)]/Ib(sat)=(5-0,58)V/0,8mA=5k5

Procedimiento 2: Ics=[V-Vce(sat)]/Rc=(5-0,8)V/100ohm=42mA
Ibs=42mA/25=1,68mA
Rbmax=(5-0,58)V/1,68mA=2k5

En este caso el valor usado es correcto para el procedimiento 1 pero no lo es para el procedimiento 2.

Conclusión, si estos razonamientos son correctos...debo quedarme con el más restrictivo y poner la resistencia de base de 500 ohm por ejemplo?, ya que esto aumentaría la corriente de base asegurandome que trabaje en saturación para ganancias chicas ya que en este estado (saturación) la corriente del colector permanece constante. Que opinais al respecto?
Esto o medir uno por uno la ganancia de los transistores y hacer un cálculo individual para cada uno...
Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Te la estás complicando demasiado...
Si la R de base es un poco más grande de lo debido, el circuito va a funcionar igual, sólo que la corriente de colector va a ser menor y los leds no van a iluminar como deberían. Como te dije antes, la corriente que va a manejar el TR es muy baja, con 1K de base tenías margen para usarlo adecuadamente, en fin... está bien que quieras hacer los cálculos correctamente, así se aprende.

Conectá el otro extremo de la resistencia de base (la que sería la salida del pic) a masa y vas a ver cómo encienden los leds (si es que no cometiste algún error en el armado). Si lo anterior funciona y el circuito no, empezá a buscar el error en algún otro lado... el pcb por ejemplo o el grabado del pic y el firmware usado. Cual PCB usaste? no habrás usado el mío no? El mío es para transistores NPN.
Si conectar a masa la resistencia de base no enciende los leds, revisá la conexión del PNP.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Gracias por seguir ayundandome. Aver te cuento, tal y como lo tngo, los leds se encienden los tres colores. Como dije anteriormente, el circuito se que funciona porque si elimino los transistores y sus resistencias me reproduce todos los colores adecuadamente con el momotest, boblight, etc. El problema es que si quiero meterle más leds voy a tener que usar transistores, y es el caso. Con lo que si uso las resistencias de 3k3 el efecto es que efectivamente me cambia los colores pero no se corresponde con lo que debería, es decir, que se vuelve loco. De aqui deduzco que el fallo está en las resistencias de base.
Porqué no he usado todavia las resistencias de 1k como me dijiste y me estoy calentando la cabeza sobre los cálculos...pues porque a priori todavía no se cuantos leds voy a manejar, con lo que la de 1k kizas no sirva para montajes futuros. Y quiero entender a la perfeccion estos conceptos para variaciones futuras.

En cuanto al montaje, lo estoy armando en protoboard. Lo armé en pcb con un diseño mío y tenia unos puentes, a parte de que no funcionaba por la razon que llevo comentando...Cuando esté todo correcto usaré tu pcb (con tu permiso) ya que es mejor que el mío. Y sí, ya se que usaste transistores NPN, e iba a cambiar esa parte...jejeje. Con lo que deduzco que cambiaste los mosfet del diseño original no? por unos transistores bipolares...igual k yo...jaja.
La conexión de los transistores es la que puse en la otra imagen adjunta. son cátodo común los leds con lo que el emisor va a 5 v y el colector a cada patilla del led rgb con su resistencia en serie. El cátodo común lo pongo a masa, y la base a la resistencia limitadora y al pic.


----------



## mnicolau

manuj dijo:


> el circuito se que funciona porque si elimino los transistores y sus  resistencias me reproduce todos los colores adecuadamente con el  momotest, boblight, etc. El problema es que si quiero meterle más leds  voy a tener que usar transistores, y es el caso. Con lo que si uso las  resistencias de 3k3 el efecto es que efectivamente me cambia los colores  pero no se corresponde con lo que debería, es decir, que se vuelve  loco. De aqui deduzco que el fallo está en las resistencias de base



Mmm a ver... por lo que decís ahí, sí te está funcionando, sólo que los colores no se corresponden con lo que debería. Y también comentás que conectando directo los leds, sí funciona correctamente. No?

Unos mensajes atrás te comenté que, al usar transistores PNP, tendrías que usar un firmware para "cátodo común". Si el circuito original usaba mosfets canal N o bipolares NPN, el firmware sería para "ánodo común". Al usar PNP, el funcionamiento básicamente es al revés, por eso puede ser que la mezcla de colores que te está haciendo al usar el firm equivocado, no es la correcta. Probá cambiar el firm.

Por otro lado, la resistencia de base no va a ser nunca la causa por la cual el circuito mezcle colores distintos...

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Si si, el firmware, es decir, el hexadecimal, es para cátodo común, la razón por la que elegí esto fue porque los leds eran cátodo común, no porque los transistores fueran pnp...pero si me dices que la resistencia no será la causa de la mezcla rara de colores...ya no se donde está el problema...
Acabo de hacer la prueba con el hex para ánodo común y los leds no reaccionan a los cambios de color, es decir, se mantienen los tres colores activados dando una luz blanca. Solo reaccionan (mal) al hex cátodo común, lo cual traslada el problema otra vez a los transistores...


----------



## mnicolau

Si es así ya no se me ocurre qué podría ser... 
Podría ser que estés conectando mal los distintos colores (en donde debería ir otro de los colores), pero no vas a cometer el mismo error en los 3 lados del monitor.
Como última opción, cambiar los RGB por ánodo común, usar un NPN como en el circuito original y listo. Tendrás que seguir revisando.


----------



## manuj

Eso lo he respetado del circuito original...dnde va R va al pin R etc, y el patillaje lo vi en el datasheet, y sin transistores funciona...no me he equivocado en eso...
Los leds no los voy a cambiar porque gaste unos 15 euros en 50 que me trajeron de hong kong y tendre que usar esos..jeje. Lo unico que se me ocurre es cambiar los transistores por si estan jodidos, pero como no lo estén...preguntare por la universidad aver como puedo averiguar en que estado estan los transistores. Aún asi, te agradezco tu ayuda, cuando me salga lo celebrare por aqui...jajaja. Un saludo y gracias


----------



## diegoja

Hola gente, he retomado el proyecto del ambi para mi pc y hoy(2-marzo-2010) lo arme en la protoboard con leds RGB catodo comun, arme todo como esta en el circuito, cargue el PIC con el hex de catodo comun, y probe con momolight para ver como funcionaba, y me llevo la sorpresa de que los colores que veo en la pantalla cuando hace el "fade" no corresponden a los colores q veo en los leds, por ejemplo si tengo una tonalidad de rojo en el programa en los leds tengo cualquier color menos tonalidad de rojo. Uds me diran q serè daltonico  pero no ajjajaj. Se me ocurrio pensar que podia estar fallando por haberlo armado en protoboard, pero ahora que leo que manuj tiene problemas similares, no se que podra ser el problema. La forma que conecte los leds fue directo al PIC con una resistencia, la que calcule para que la corriente sea de 15mA por cada led.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Diego, por las dudas... probá el otro firm, el de ánodo común. Sólo para ver cómo responde con ese, y comentá después.

PD: si usan Vista o 7, desactiven el "aero", tiene problemas de compatibilidad con ese. Si te está haciendo la mezcla, funciona bien el circuito, lo que andaría mal es la parte del soft.

Saludos


----------



## diegoja

Ok mnicolau, pruebo con el firm de anodo y les digo como me fue. Con el tema de sistema operativo estoy con XP y tambien probando con windows 98. La mezcla la hace digamos, uno ve que estan trabajando los leds, no que se quedan encendidos o no prenden, solo que no tienen relacion los colores del programa con los colores que generan los leds.


----------



## diegoja

Bueno gente probe tanto con el firm de anodo y con el de catodo y obtengo los mismos resultados, los leds parpadean sin ninguna concordancia con los colores de muestra de los programas momotest y boblight, la verdad una lastima ya que este proyecto me entusiasmo mucho por su atractivo visual. Probe de cambiar el max232 para ver si ese era el problema, pero no hubo cambios.
Mnicolau podrias postear como tienes configurado los valores del boblight y la configuracion del puerto serie de la pc? Desde ya muchas gracias.
Seguire intentando una solucion, si resuelvo algo lo posteo. Un saludo. Diego


----------



## miguelca53

estudiando::estudiando:estoy viendo el tema y me intereso haciendo memoria recorde que la revista elektor de junio julio del 2009 tiene un circuito mas simple con un 555 y dos ci mas funciona solamente con tres ci  y un par de componentes discretos sin programa ni nada voy a tratar de poner el circuito y la info que tengo en un rato cualquier cosa mientras tanto tienen mas info para buscarlo:estudiando:
aca esta el archivo como lo prometi en el foro de documentacion figura como ambilight para pc con dos integrados baratisimos aca el enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/ambilight-pc-tres-intregados-baratisimos-32322/


----------



## miguelca53

etot tratando de encontrar algun otro circuito simple
 si le interesa me avisan


----------



## diegoja

hola miguel el circuito que posteaste de la elektor parece interesante voy a ver de armarlo ya que me interesa mucho lo del ambilight . Si encontras otros circuitos postealos por aca.
Un saludo. Diego.


----------



## mnicolau

El circuito de Elektor es muy simple y captura la señal a partir del VGA, el problema es que hace una única captura general de los colores de toda la pantalla, lo cual es bastante pobre.

El circuito propuesto acá (que es muy sencillo y barato), te permite capturar 3 zonas distintas (izquierda, arriba y derecha) con lo cual el efecto es más real. El único inconveniente que hay es encontrar el soft adecuado. Yo uso una versión de boblight que sólo abre una ventana de DOS, más tarde la subo, no lo tengo en esta PC.

En esta página hay más info, varios circuitos incluido uno USB y con las posibilidad de capturar 4 canales. 
http://www.ambilight4pc.com/

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Buenas diegoja, llevo unos días desconectado. Antes de irme estuve dejando atadas unas conclusiones sobre esto...El problema yo creo que lo tenemos en los transistores y su resistencia de base. En función de la carga que vayas a usar eliges el transistor y su resistencia de base. Yo tengo unos bd440 y lo estoy calculando todo para estos valores. Pero todavia no he terminado los calculos y por tanto no lo he probado. Echa un ojo a estas paginas que a mi me han ayudado:
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electron.../Pagina5.htm#Comparación de los dos circuitos
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/tran.htm#choosing

Aver si entre los dos conseguimos solucionar el problema...


----------



## Earenas

Hola amigos, 

Encontre este foro indagando sobre el ambilight pero mi pregunta... entiendo que el que habais puesto de elektor es muy simple... pero es el unico que veo por aqui que toma valores del euroconector o de la salida RGB, los demas utilizais el PC cosa que no tengo cerca de la TV...

Teneis alguno que utilice zonas separadas.. cuantas mas mejor (lo ideal seria 6 y 9, 2 ó 3 por cada lado) pillando los datos de la salida RGB o Video Compuesto de la TV ¿?

Saludos!


----------



## manuj

Hola de nuevo, según mis cálculos la resistencia de base que he probado es correcta, sin embargo, el problema persiste, no muestra los colores que corresponde en cada momento. Asique el problema se traslada al transistor, uso los bd440 cuya corriente de colector es de 4 A, en teoría deberia de funcionar, pero no funciona, entonces cambiaré el transistor por otro, pero cual uso? cambio a un NPN?? o cambio a un mosfet?? tampoco quiero gastarme un dineral en cada transistor..
En fin, espero que me ayudeis a escoger otro transistor mas adecuado para controlar los leds... Un saludo

Edito: Por mas que mire circuitos por internet para excitar leds RGB y de todos los tipos, me doy cuenta de que lo que yo tengo hecho está bien...por qué no sale como quiero??? estará el problema en que mis transistores son PNP?? pero es que eso da exactamente igual...mientras lo alimente de la manera adecuada...y está correcto el esquema...lo único que me queda es que el codigo hex entre en conflicto con los transistores PNP pero eso me suena raro...algun consejo antes de comprar unos NPN?? habia pensao en unos TIP31a que me dan 3 A en el colector...pero si puedo solucionar el problema sin gastar mas dinero mejor, por si luego no es el problema...En fin, espero sus respuestas porque estoy deseando ya terminar el ambilight este...


----------



## diegoja

Hola manuj, mirá, segun como entiendo las cosas yo no creo que el problema sea en tu caso culpa de los transistores ya que solamente los estas utilizando como una simple llave de conmutacion. Esto te lo digo porqe yo he puesto los leds en forma directa al pic (obvio que con una resistencia calculada para cada color) y me pasa el mismo problema.
Ahora eh comprado otro 16f628, y lo que noto, es que ya no tiene un cambio tan aleatorio de los colores, pero sigue con el problema de que no tiene concordancia con los colores del programa (momotest) con los colores que enciende los leds.
Ya he comprado tambien los componentes que me faltaban para armar el ambilight de la elektor y ver que resultado tiene.
Manuj en donde probas tu circuito del ambi?? en protoboar o en una placa universal para soldar?? ya no se que pensar, porqe a mi ambi lo tengo armado en una protoboard, y le tengo desconfianza que meta algun tipo de interferencia o ruido y haga trabajar mal al PIC.


----------



## mnicolau

Usen el soft que adjunto.. ejecutan ambos .exe, cada uno abre una ventana de DOS. Al abrir ambos, tendrán el ambi funcionando (no los cierren). Se puede cambiar la configuración de captura si desean, modificando el archivo boblight.conf con un editor de textos.

Si los colores se mezclan distinto, revisen el armado que hicieron y si no quieren dar tantas vueltas ni renegar más... consigan RGB ánodo común (o los leds separados) y armen el pcb que subí, ahí lo van a tener funcionando.

Adjunto el soft y el firm que uso.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

El ambilight lo estoy probando en protoboard. También probé directamente un led RGB al pic y funcionaba...pero no voy a llevarlo a un impreso hasta que no esté seguro porque ya he tirado muchos...jejeje. El problema ya es orgullo propio...jejeje, y es que me pillé 50 leds rgb cátodo común y tienen que funcionar, porque si funcionan para ánodo común, porque no para cátodo común?? esque no entiendo...
diegoja que transistores has usado tu?? lo unico que se me ocurre es polarizar el emisor del transistor en lugar de la base...así he leido que es más estable.
He probado con el boblight, con el atmolight y con el momotest, y el resultado es el mismo (erroneo) para todos...Y por último, pienso igual que tu con respecto a los transistores, debería de funcionar todo, pero porqué nos falla?? la teoría dice que funciona todo, que pasa en la práctica? crees que pueden ser interferencias??hasta que punto pueden afectar las interferencias a un circuito de este tipo?? lo que está claro que en su paso por el transistor, los pulsos que manda el pic se distorsionan y eso provoca que los leds hagan lo que quieran...pero qué produce esa distorsión? he ahí la cuestión...


----------



## diegoja

manuj, use en su momento cuando arme el ambi, que fue en la fecha que hice mis primeras preguntas por este post, use el bc548, con lo cual tenia el mismo problema de colores aleatorios.
Ahora que uso el pic con la carga directa pasa lo mismo. Voy a probar el archivo q acaba de subir mnicolau(tanto los programitas como el firmware) y espero q ande jeje me tenia entusiasmado este proyecto  ajjaj


----------



## manuj

Pero a mi con la carga conectada directamente me funciona bien...es cuando conecto los transistores. Asique si con la carga directa no te va es problema de montaje o de algun componente...no?
El hex de mnicolau que es para cátodo común o ánodo común? es para cargarselo al pic...
Y los bc548 no son muy "pequeños"??tienen una corriente de colector de 100 mA...eso no te da ni para un led...a no ser que me equivoque claro...eso sí, veo que todos usais unos NPN, todavia cojo y me compro unos NPN y pruebo a ver...


----------



## diegoja

Hee... manuj cuanta corriente le queres hacer pasar a un pobre led??¿¿¿ jajaja los leds los haces trabajar con 20 o 15 mA, suficiente para un bc548, aclaro que elegí el 548 porque probaba con un led de cada color; obvio que si pones un arreglo de leds (ya sea en serie o en paralelo para cada color) sí hay que buscar otro transistor que soporte mayor corriente de colector.


----------



## manuj

Cierto,tienes razon, habia hecho las cuentas como 10 mA..jajaja. El caso es averiguar que produce la distorsion de los pulsos...porque yo no consigo entenderlo


----------



## lordaenema

Quiero armar el *Proyecto ambilight casero con tiras de leds y en el link de la pag que dejaste no logro ver el diagrama no cual montaste este primero ahí puedo verlo:  http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/bigmosfetrgb/index.htm *[/color]
Pero si es de este, no me lleva al artículo supongo q*UE* es que debo registrarme; y al intentarlo dic*E *q*UE* la pag no funciona  http://lx.divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=151
Mi pregunta es tendrás el esquema para armarlo porfa? Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola lordaenema, bienvenido al foro. Este es el link:

http://divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=151

Páginas atrás subí el pcb para armarlo.

Saludos


----------



## lordaenema

ya que estas por ahi otra pregunta! jeje 
para la fabricación de las tiras de leds!
es como lo q*UE* alguien posteo sobre el ojo de angel  PERO para este son solo esos tres colores (azul verde y rojo?) eso sería una tira?


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, el proceso es el mismo, sólo que se deja recto el tubo de acrílico. Yo estoy usando los colores por separado ya que en ese entonces tenía que mandar a pedir los RGB, no los conseguía acá. Pero lo ideal sería usar RGB así ahorrás tubos y la mezcla se hace de la mejor manera posible, aunque con los colores por separado también funciona muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

una consulta hay alguna posibilidad de hacer algun tipo de circuito que cambie de color audiorritmicamente o preprogramado, como los spot de led de los boliches


----------



## manuj

mnicolau, ansioso espero que hagas ese pedido de leds RGB e intentes el circuito, haber si puedes dar con la tecla a nuestro problema...jajajaja. Si todavía no he intentado tu sistema es porque en mi ciudad no se donde encontrar esos tubos de acrílico...jajaja. Un saludo


----------



## manuj

He estado pensando ultimamente, y puede ser que mi problema esté en un efecto similar al slew rate en los amplificadores operacionales, pero en mis transistores??? quiero decir, en la base del transistor va a entrar una señal de pulsos (PWM) no?, con lo que tendrá una frecuencia que los transistores a lo mejor no pueden seguir y provoca la distorsión.
Esto lo digo porque con los amplificadores operaciones pasa exactamente igual, tienen el slew rate que le limita la frecuencia de la señal de entrada sin que se distorsione, no se si me explico.
Quizas lo que esté diciendo sea una burrada pero no se que puede ser...también he pensado en comprar unos mosfet de canal N, pero que configuración debería de tener? la misma...con la resistencia de base, o no necesita resistencia de base...etc,  si me pudieran ayudar...Gracias y un saludo


----------



## fernandoae

"el diseño original era con transistores irfz44n"
Seguro? porque es un mosfet de 50A y para leds me parece mucho...

"no se que criterios seguir para elegirlos, entonces me tengo que guiar por otros usuarios."
Lo mejor seria que estudies el tema, no es dificil pero hay que dedicarle tiempo... no podes andar copiando partes de otros circuitos sin saber lo que estas haciendo 

Ahh y la resistencia es una por cada color para evitar variaciones en el brillo.


----------



## manuj

fernandoae dijo:


> "el diseño original era con transistores irfz44n"
> Seguro? porque es un mosfet de 50A y para leds me parece mucho...
> 
> "no se que criterios seguir para elegirlos, entonces me tengo que guiar por otros usuarios."
> Lo mejor seria que estudies el tema, no es dificil pero hay que dedicarle tiempo... no podes andar copiando partes de otros circuitos sin saber lo que estas haciendo
> 
> Ahh y la resistencia es una por cada color para evitar variaciones en el brillo.



Haber, en cuanto a lo de mosfet de 49 A, se que es mucho, por eso no los cogí, y bueno, también porque cuestan un euro cada uno...jejeje. Al principio los cambié sin saber lo que hacía pero de tanto calentarme la cabeza creo que he estudiado bastante el tema, un profesor mío de la universidad me dio bastante bibliografía la cual no me ofrece más ayuda sobre mi problema, por eso vuelvo a escribir y preguntar en el foro, en busca de la experiencia de la gente...jeje. Y la resistencia, no me entendeis, la resistencia en serie con el led es fácil de calcular, no hace falta mucha ciencia para saber hacer eso; yo me refiero a las resistencias que lleva el transistor para que trabaje en saturación y todo ese "rollo".


----------



## fernandoae

"Y la resistencia, no me entendeis, la resistencia en serie con el led es fácil de calcular"
Si, pero lo que yo te digo es que van 3 resistencia por led, una para cada color y NO una en el terminal comun.

Y lo de la resistencia de base es esto: http://www.unicrom.com/tut_transistor_como_switch.asp


----------



## adraghi

Hola probaron ya con ese circuito? por que no me da el voltaje osea no llego a 12v se prenden de 16 led solo 4 de cada barra



rash dijo:


> ...hola esto no es lo que pides pero lo tenia en el disco duro, aunque la verdad no le he prestado mucha atención pero se pueden sacar algunas ideas... Es muy sencillo... Haber si alguien se anima a montarlo y nos cuenta...
> ..saludos...
> Rash



hola estoy trabajando con este diagrama,vos me podes decir los voltajes que tiene en cada sector del diagrama?
Muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

adraghi dijo:


> Hola probaron ya con ese circuito? por que no me da el voltaje osea no llego a 12v se prenden de 16 led solo 4 de cada barra



Cual circuito armaste?
El tema de los leds va a depender de cómo hayas armado las barras vos... como configuraste los 16 leds?

Saludos


----------



## adraghi

gracias mnicolau por responder ,el circVer el archivo adjunto 14810uito     es el que presento rash y las barra de los led ya vienen armadas de esta forma   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lo mque realmente no se es el voltaje de dicho circuito,para poder medir las etapas



			
				adraghi dijo:
			
		

> gracias mnicolau por responder ,el circVer el archivo adjunto 14810uito     es el que presento rash y las barra de los led ya vienen armadas de esta forma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo mque realmente no se es el voltaje de dicho circuito,para poder medir las etapas



te dejo el diagrama para ver si es factible saber los voltajes.-



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14810&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1250978087


muchas gracias

te paso el diagrama para que lo veas bien y si lo ves factible para que funcione.-


----------



## adraghi

buen dia quisiera saber si el diagrama que les envie funciona,sino por favor me pueden
ayudar con algun diagrama que este probado y que realmente funcione bien?
soy aficionado y no se analizar por sus componentes si esta ok.-



rash dijo:


> ...hola esto no es lo que pides pero lo tenia en el disco duro, aunque la verdad no le he prestado mucha atención pero se pueden sacar algunas ideas... es muy sencillo... haber si alguien se anima a montarlo y nos cuenta...
> ..saludos...
> rash



Rash te moelsto por que me quede engachado con el primer diagrama que pusistes en la web,queria saber de donde lo sacastes es para saber los voltajes de las distintas zonas.-
vos me podes decir esa inf.-
saludos
adolfo


----------



## mnicolau

Ese circuito no es precisamente un ambilight, revisaste todo el tema? Se comentó de un circuito que estamos usando, incluso subí un PCB probado, fotos y hasta un video...

Saludos


----------



## selu12

Hola, estoy pensando hacer uno, pero los pc de hoy no traen puerto serie RS232, ¿sabeis si existe alguna variante para montarlo sobre USB?. He estado buscando por la red y no encuentro nada. Gracias


----------



## fernandoae

De verdad buscaste? se venden los adaptatores de usb a serie, yo compre un par hace unos dias a 46$  cada uno.


----------



## selu12

Ya se que existen adaptadores de usb a serie, pero desconozco si el software valdría para el puerto usb, ya que en un principio el software esta realizado para el puerto serie.
 Hace años probé estos adaptadores para la comunicación de PLC (autómatas) y no funcionaban muy bien, no se si ya se habrán si los existentes hoy en día funcionan a la perfección.

Tambien es cierto que solo he buscado este circuito para conectarlo a puerto usb; tengo que reconocer que no se me habia pasado por la cabeza el instalar un adaptador usb-serie.


----------



## mnicolau

El adaptador USB-Serie te instala en la PC un puerto serie COMX para justamente poder utilizar el soft que se comunica a través de estos puertos.

Te faltó buscar un poco más.. acá podés encontrar una versión USB directa (muy interesante).

http://www.ambilight4pc.com/

Saludos


----------



## selu12

Gracias por contestar. La web que indicas la estuve viendo pero no es lo que buscaba. Probare el adaptador USB-serie y veremos que tal va. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## manuj

Consiguió alguien armar el ambilight con RGB???


----------



## DavidMR91

Buenas señores, me ha parecido extremadamente interesante esto post, yo me quiero montar uno, pero a mi se me palntea una dificultad qeu me gustaria saber si alguen puede resolver!!!, yo tengo 2 monitores enchufados al pc por lo tanto los efectos de luz... alguiens abe qeu les pasaria??? solo trabajarina con el monitor principal?? o como seria eso?? Gracais a todos


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro David, no estoy seguro... pero supongo que toma la señal sólo del monitor principal.

Saludos


----------



## DavidMR91

Y de3 este proyecto para hacer lo mismo alguien ha oido ablar o alguein lo ha intentado???
http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Atmo-plugin
el problema es k esta en aleman pero el traductor de google va vastante bine, aqui os lo dejo traducido a ingles y a español (apesar de qeu el de español no es tan bueno)

Inges:
http://translate.google.com/transla...://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Atmo-plugin

Español:
http://translate.google.com/transla...iki.de/wiki/index.php/Atmo-plugin&sl=de&tl=es


----------



## rascueso

hola gente! buenísimo esto... felicitaciones a todos por los aportes y el tiempo dedicado.. en estos días voy a empezar la fabricación de este ambilight espero poder lograrlo ya que dispongo pocos conocimientos de electrónica. ahora si se me complica los voy a molestar un poco a todos 

el primer pechón: 
mnicolau tu pcb esta diseñado con PCB Wizard? si es así podrías pasarme el archivo? es que se me complica usar el tema plancha desde un pdf. graciass saludos!


----------



## rascueso

me gano la anciedad ya estoy haciendo el pcb...
mirando el diseño de mnicolau note que el transistor que va a b3 tiene una de sus patas sin conectar. va a masa no?


----------



## mnicolau

Así es rascueso, ese pin va a masa, al parecer borré la pista cuando actualicé el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## rascueso

mnicolau una pregunta tonta pero quiero estar seguro para no hacer cacona.. el conector db9 de tu ci que tipo de cable lleva y a que puerto de la compu va?
otra preguntilla que valores usaste para r1 r2 r3 en los led?


----------



## mnicolau

Se conecta al puerto serie de la PC y el cable es uno del tipo serie justamente. Podés conseguir el cable de algún mouse viejo (con conector serie) que ya no utilices. También lo podés armar vos de manera muy sencilla, con cable plano (o cualquier cable con 3 conductores) y el conector serie (lo venden donde comprás los componentes).

PD: las resistencias van a depender de los leds que utilices, en mi caso tuve que usar 3 valores distintos de resistencias ya que los 3 colores no consumían la misma corriente. Medí los tuyos y calculás las resistencias necesarias.

Saludos


----------



## matiasdearmas

muy bueno muchachos. exelente trabajo


----------



## manuj

Buenas, estamos de nuevo con el tema.Basándome en bibliografía web y de un par de libros de electrónica de potencia, he realizado mis cálculos para controlar cada led RGB. El circuito principal funciona ya que he probado los leds RGB directos al PIC. El problema viene cuando quiero controlar más leds, necesito más potencia que la que el PIC es capaz de entregarme. Para ello necesito incorporar transistores. El diseño inicial lo he hecho con transistores bd440 (PNP), tienen una ganancia mínima de 20,y una corriente de colector de 4 A. Los cálculos que he hecho los adjunto en un folio escaneado,quisiera que me dierais vuestra opinión antes de realizar el montaje, si están bien realizados o me proponeis otras alternativas como por ejemplo el uso de otros transistores como unos NPN. He de decir que los leds RGB son cátodo común. Tengo comprados los leds y los transistores, me falta las resistencias que excitarán el transistor. He probado el circuito con diversas resistencias por caminos de cálculo diferentes y no obtenía el resultado deseado. Entonces ya no se que puedo hacer mal, de ahí que os pregunte si mi cálculo es el adecuado, me he apoyado en bibliografía de internet y de libros de electrónica de potencia, así como de mi experiencia en asignaturas de universidad. Espero que podais ayudarme porque estoy desesperado. Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Scooter

Me parecen unos transistores totalmente desmesurados para conectar a un pic, necesitarás otros mas pequeños que los gobiernen.
Probablemente te salga mucho mas barato poner diodos monocromos uno al lado del otro que multicolores. Si están muy juntos no se notará, y de paso los podrás poner en series para ahorrar resistencias y consumo.

Supongo que ya lo sabes, no se te ocurra poner leds en paralelo. Eso no se hace nunca.


----------



## manuj

Scooter dijo:


> Me parecen unos transistores totalmente desmesurados para conectar a un pic, necesitarás otros mas pequeños que los gobiernen.
> Probablemente te salga mucho mas barato poner diodos monocromos uno al lado del otro que multicolores. Si están muy juntos no se notará, y de paso los podrás poner en series para ahorrar resistencias y consumo.
> 
> Supongo que ya lo sabes, no se te ocurra poner leds en paralelo. Eso no se hace nunca.



Con desmesurado te refieres a que la causa del fallo se debe a estos transistores tan grandes? o que estoy desperdiciando demasiada potencia? Lo digo porque todavía no se cuantos leds poner, y estos son los transistores que tengo. Quiero decir, para que poner un trt con una intensidad en el colector de 200 mA si quiero poner 20 leds que es lo que tengo pensado, no me llega. Está claro que con 4 A estoy desperdiciando muuuucha potencia, pero ya los tengo comprados y prefiero desperdiciar potencia a dinero (dejando de lado el ahorro energético...jajaja).
También me he planteado lo de los diodos monocromos, usando la magnífica solución de nuestro compañero mnicolau, pero también tengo comprados 50 leds RGB, y ya que los tengo pues quiero usarlos. Entonces dejando de lado modificaciones para un futuro, tengo un pic, trt bd440 y leds RGB, necesito montar el tinglado con esos dispositivos, los cálculos son los expuestos, mi pregunta es si están bien hechos.
Y bueno, aclárame lo que decía al principio, si estos transistores fallarán con el pic...y forzosamente deberé comprar otros más chicos.
En cuanto a lo de poner leds en paralelo o en serie, ya se que los leds se controlan a través de la intensidad, que por tensión es una chapuza. Pero qué hago si tengo una tensión de 5 V y el azul y el verde me consumen 3,2 V? no tengo para poner dos en serie...Tendré que poner cada led RGB en paralelo con el resto, y una resistencia limitadora para cada color...
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Scooter

Si, tendrás que poner una resistencia en cada led.
Los cálculos parecen estar bien pero no todos los terminales del pic dan 20mA Tienes que ver las características a ver. La mayoría de los integrados dan 1 ó 2 mA, hay que mirar.
De todos modos, con un bd139 o algo así tienes fácilmente una IC de 1A o cerca que suele ser suficiente para muchas cosas y sobre todo tienen una beta del orden se 150~200. Un transistor con beta 20 no vale para casi nada, para eso usas un fet o un mosfet.


----------



## manuj

Pero he probado colocar los leds directos al PIC, y han funcionado bien, con lo cual se que las patillas a las que los he conectado dan como mínimo 20 mA...
He estado mirando la hoja de características del bd139, tiene valores mínimos de ganancia muy chicos, el máximo si te da 250, los cálculos no se hacen con la mínima??
También he visto que a la hora de controlar leds todo el mundo se va a unos NPN, alguna causa especial por la que marginais los PNP???jaja, es que yo me pillé los PNP...También había pensao en alternativas más baratas si cabe como el BC337 (Ic=1A, hfe=630), 2N5306 (1,2A/20000), aunque tu propuesta también se ajusta a mi bolsillo.
Muchas gracias scooter por tu ayuda, es la respuesta que yo buscaba, procederé a montarlo en cuanto pueda y comentaré aquí los resultados.


----------



## Scooter

Estamos mas "viciados" al NPN, quizás porque se ve primero en clase.
Los pines suelen dar mas corriente por negativo que por positivo, así que en principio es favorable usar un PNP.
Debes de leer el datasheet a ver que corriente dan los pines; que se encienda el led no quiere decir que pase esta o aquella intensidad.


----------



## manuj

Pues si no me equivoco, en la pag 133 aparecen las características eléctricas del chip y hay unas líneas que dicen lo siguiente:
Maximum output current sunk by any I/O pin.........25 mA
Maximum output current sourced by any I/O pin.........25 mA
Luego hay otras corrientes máximas pero son mucho mayores que estas que son las más restrictivas por así llamarlo...Adjunto el datasheet por si quieres echarle un vistazo. He de decir que no entiendo mucho de microcontroladores...


----------



## Scooter

Vengaaaaa voy a mirar a ver

Pues parece que está correcto, solo se me ocurre que revises conexiones y si la fuente está bien.

¿Está montado así? Es que mencionas que te faltan resistencias o no se que.

Por cierto que en la hoja de cálculos dices "en serie" en lugar de "en paralelo"


----------



## manuj

Cierto, llevas razón, he puesto en serie pero en realidad quería decir en paralelo, me refiero en serie a que son los que colocaría, pero en paralelo. Las resistencias que me faltan son las que exitan la base del transistor que según mis cálculos son de 4k3. Las que van con los leds ya las tengo. En cuanto las conexiones y la fuente están bien, ya te digo que probé los leds directos al pic y funcionó todo correctamente. La fuente la he hecho yo también, con su trafo, puente de diodos, condensadores, regulador de tensión lm7805 y led rojo. Si se puede aportar algo más para mejorarla...
Y si, está montado así
Un saludo y de nuevo mil gracias por la ayuda que me estás prestando


----------



## manuj

Creo que ya se donde está mi problema. Y es que al usar leds PNP con esa configuración me invierte la señal. Pero claro, al usar NPN los leds tendrían que ser ánodo común, y los que tengo son cátodo común, lo que casi me obliga a usar unos PNP, pero sin que me invierta...Alguien me dice como? conexión en seguidor emisivo quizás?
Un saludo

Pd. La idea es usar transistores PNP con leds RGB cátodo común sin que invierta la señal de base

Pd2. He de anunciar que ya me funciona. El problema estaba en lo que comentaba, me invertía la señal. Le he puesto unos bc182 que son baratos y me dan lo suficiente para controlar 2 RGB, ya que me he decantado por usar las barras de acrílico. Cuando lo tenga montado subiré videos y tal para quien quiera ver como se queda. Un saludo


----------



## Scooter

¡¿¡¿Leds PNP?!?! Eso no existe; o son de ánodo o de cátodo común.
Si el transistor invierte, pon un cero en la salida cuando quieras que se encienda y un uno cuando quieras que se apague.


----------



## manuj

Buenas, se me mezcló...son transistores PNP los que te invierten la señal...finalmente lo que he usado ha sido unos leds cátodo común  con unos NPN. La resistencia limitadora en el colector y el led en el emisor, para ajustarlo a su configuración en cátodo común. Un saludo


----------



## rascueso

mnicolau la ultima y no te jodo mas (no lo prometo jeje) por apurado le solde a la placa un conector db9 macho. lo soluciono comprando un cable serie hembra hembra o tengo que poner un conector hembra en la placa?


----------



## mnicolau

No hay molestia rascueso...
Es lo mismo si utilizaste un conector macho, vas a tener que buscar un cable hembra-hembra.

Saludos


----------



## pichi87

Muy bueno pero no me atrevo mas que nada por que no se ni donde comprar los materiales aqui en Sevilla... si no.. pffff seria guapisimo la verdad.  

Alguien lo vende hecho?.... es solo una idea.

Saludos !


----------



## rascueso

Hola gente otra vez molestando… no puedo hacer funcionar mi *ambilight  no prende ni un led. Programe el pic 16f628a con epicwin y un programador caserito (adjunto el diagrama) use el Ambi Firmware.hex me tiro muchos errores pero en uno de los intentos me puso prog complete asi que pensé que estaba listo por ahí mi problema viene desde ahí. Tengo instalado el xp y para el amb  uso los 2 prog que subió mnicolau boblightd.exe boblight-getpixel.exe todas las conecciones están echas como lo posteado por mnicolau solo que encontré una variante del esquema de mnicolau a su foto del pcb no uso un cap 100n. se ve en la imagen un electrolítico pero creo que este no seria mi problema. Adjunto imágenes de mi ci y el programador…. saludos*

aca esta el diagrama del programador no lo pude adjuntar con las imagenes anteriores pq ya lo colgue en este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/conectar-pic-16f84a-programador-40114/


----------



## mnicolau

Para descartar problemas en el grabado del PIC, utilizá este firm que te dejo. Al alimentar el circuito y presionar el pulsador (y si está correctamente grabado el pic) vas a ver una secuencia de efectos realizados automáticamente por los leds sin necesidad de estar la PC conectada. Al pulsar nuevamente, volvés al modo ambilight.

El grabador que utilicé es este: 



Podés armarlo en protoboard en unos minutos y utilizarlo si desconfiás del que usaste.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Buenas, aún así, si no te prende ningún LED el fallo puede ser de montaje, ya que aunque no tengas programado el pic los leds deberian de encenderse. Mi consejo es que lo montes en una protoboard primero. Te lo digo porque yo también tuve problemas para programar el pic y para hacer funcionar los leds y estos siempre estaban encendidos con mayor o menos intensidad, pero encendidos. Asique revisa las conexiones (supongo que ya lo habrás hecho) y monta el original sin cambios aver si así te funciona. Yo he montado el de divxstation con la salvedad de que no he usado los mosfet y los he cambiado por unos transistores que controlar leds RGB cátodo común (en lugar de CCFLs) con sus respectivas resistencias claro, lo tengo armado en una protoboard funcionando correctamente con boblight, momolight, etc. a la espera de terminar mi insoladora para hacerlo en pcb. Un saludo y espero corrijas pronto tu fallo


----------



## rascueso

Amigos gracias por las respuestas… ya tengo mi ambiligh funcionando el problema era la programación del pic que gracias a J2C Juanka para los amigos pude programarlo bien y salió funcionando al toque.
Este es el el enlace en el que juanka me alludo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/conectar-pic-16f84a-programador-40114/
Para los que lo armaron y postearon: muchas gracias por lo aportes.
Para los que dudan en armarlo: denle para adelante que esta muy muy bueno.
Saludos Ras.
Adjunto el diseño de CI echo por mnicolau en formato PCB Wizard


----------



## manuj

Buenas de nuevo, una vez dejado atras el ambilight para pc, empiezo a recordar el mismo pero para TV que sacó una revista y que unos mensajes más arriva colgaron. Alguien se atreve a montar eso? es seguro que funciona para tv? cuando comienzo a leer la verdad no me queda del todo claro si funciona para tv o no...Un saludo


----------



## provotector

Saludos a ver si me podéis resolver estas dudas por favor.

¿Estas tiras de leds RGB sirven? http://cgi.ebay.com/2pcsX-LED-Strip...627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cafa76f8b

¿Se conectan direcamente a 12V? ¿No necesitarían inverter? ¿Si en vez de led RGB utilizo led normales de colores, necesito modificar el circuito?

¿Cuales son los valores de los componentes para hacer el circuito, los que pone en Divxstation? ¿Qué valor usáis para los MOSFET?, En divxtation el tio dice que utilizó IRFZ44n porque en su tienda no había de otros.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## manuj

te refieres al ambilight? claro que sirven...Y si, se conectan directamente a 12 V, por lo que veo creo que estan los leds en paralelo cada uno con su resistencia limitadora. Y si dice que son (cada tira) de 2,88 W a 12 V, te consume cada una 240 mA a repartir entre 3 colores (uno por cada led), con lo cual cada patilla tendría 80 mA que es lo que te deberia de suministrar cada transistor. Es mi manera de entender lo que consume cada tira, si no es así que alguien lo diga. Los irfz44n manejan 49 A, son caros y va a ser un desperdicio (se usan para controlar motores). Asique o le pones unos mosfet mas pequeños o le pones unos transistores que es la opción que yo elegí. En el segundo caso fíjate que sean NPN porque si no te invertirá la señal y te volverás loco como ya me pasó a mi. Leete estas páginas que te ayudarán

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/edigital/qnpn_pnp.html
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/tran.htm#choosing
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electron.../Pagina5.htm#Comparación de los dos circuitos
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm

Espero averte servido de ayuda. Un saludo

Pd. Prueba las tiras aver cuales son sus efectos, echale unas fotos y subelas para que veamos el efecto. Yo iba a coger la opción de mnicolau de hacerlo con barras de metacrilato (acrílico) pero creo que se dispara un poco el presupuesto para dos leds RGB por barra...Me gustaría ver más opciones


----------



## provotector

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta manuj, me has sido de mucha ayuda.

Acerca de los transistores de salida, ¿Qué modelo debería utilizar? ¿Debería variar en algo el circuito? ¿La patilla del colector va soldada hacia las resistencias y condensadores y la del emisor hacia la salida?

De nuevo mil gracias, has sido muy amable, creo que voy a pedir las barras de LED, ya comentaré que tal van.


----------



## manuj

Pues es que lo que lei no vi si eran cátodo o ánodo común...Para los transistores NPN te vendrá mejor el ánodo común, pero si lo que tienes es cátodo común (como es mi caso) pues tendrás que modificarlo...Yo lo que hice (transistor NPN y leds cátodo común) fue poner la resistencia en el colector y el led en el emisor, ya que es la unica configuración que me permitía. Pero claro, al tu tener las barras ya hechas te dará poco juego o ninguno. Entonces como sea cátodo común no podrás separar resistencias de leds...Y lo único que se me ocurre, más por intuición que por conocimiento (lo cual no quiere decir que sea cierto) es que montes un darlington con dos PNP, para que te invierta doblemente la señal hasta dejarla como el origen, pero no se hasta que punto podría funcionar. Haz pruebas con livewire o proteus...

El modelo de transistor...pues con las paginas que te puse debes estar en disposición de saber elegirlo...pueden servirte muchos. Fíjate en la intensidad de colector que sea superior a la que tu vas a tener...y que tenga una buena ganancia...etc. Fijate en ellas que hay varios ejemplos de como calcular transistores y sus resistencias asociadas...y que modelo elegir entre una larga lista con sus respectivas características. En mi caso como voy a controlar dos leds por transistor le he puesto un bc182 y me va bien...

En lo de si varía el circuito...para nada. Tu mantén todo igual, lo único que cambia es la parte que va del pic hacia la iluminación (que será la que elijas). Elije la resistencia de base para polarizar el transistor y la resistencia limitadora del led que irá en el colector. Fíjate otra vez en las paginas que te pase porque hay tienes las diferentes configuraciones para cada caso (PNP, NPN, un tipo de led u otro...). En mi caso particular, leds cátodo común y transistores NPN, al colector solde la resistencia limitadora del led y de ahí lo llevé a tensión, y en el emisor puse el led y este a tierra (fíjate en la orientación...negativo con tierra y positivo con emisor). Pero tu caso ya te digo que al ser una incognita la configuración de los leds RGB...no sabría decirte. Creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es preguntarles que son antes de comprarlos cátodo o ánodo común, o si lo pone buscalo.

No hace falta que me des las gracias. Si lees post mas arriva me veras también atrancado en esta parte, y lo que te cuento es por mi experiencia a la hora de detectar mi error. Vuelvo a repetir que si alguien que sepa del tema cree que he errado en algo de lo expuesto lo diga...mi rama de la ingenieria es la eléctrica, la electronica la dejo para aficion...jajaja


----------



## provotector

He contactado con el vendedor de ebay y según me ha dicho éstas tiras de  led se conectan a un controlador vendido por separado. No tengo ni idea  de si serán de ánodo o cátodo común. Como todavía no las he comprado  creo que no me arriesgaré e intentaré encontrar leds de ánodo común.

Al finál he comprado 9 transistores NPN bd139 y como resistencia de colector  había comprado 9 de 220 Ohm, lo que pasa es que ahora no se si me  servirán.

Quiero señalar que soy un tanto principiante y que mis conocimientos en  electrónica son algo limitados por el momento, ésto es lo que he  comprendido al leer tu amable respuesta:

Si consigo leds de ánodo común, simplemente tengo que calcular la  resistencia de base, y añadir al circuito las resistencias para los  leds. El colector iría hacia las resistencias (y leds) y el emisor iría  hacia los condensadores de la parte interna del circuito. 

Lo que no entiendo es cuando tu conectaste la resistencia al emisor y el  led al colector, que parte del transistor conectaste a los  condensadores (parte interna del circuito). Supongo que modificarías el circuito para ponerlas en serie a los condensadores ¿No es así?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme a seguir adelante con el proyecto, sin ti estaría perdido en este tema.


----------



## manuj

Es que no se a que condensadores te refieres....Tu problema se centra en las salidas del PIC, ahí no hay condensadores. Simplemente el pic te va a dar a la salida una intensidad máxima de 25 mA lo cual te da para controlar 1 led, no más. Este hecho obliga a usar transistores para amplificar esa corriente que te da el pic y poder controlar más leds (de ahí el término hfe o ganancia y la corriente de colector). Entonces, a la salida del pic (la que sea) vas a conectar una resistencia que va a ser la resistencia de base del transistor que es la que va a hacer pasar a éste de un estado de corte a saturación según convenga. Después de esta resistencia irá la base del transistor (obviamente). Hasta ahí no nos hemos encontrado ningun condensador.

Tienes que entender que un led RGB no es más que tres leds (rojo verde y azul) bajo un mismo encapsulado. Que tiene cuatro patillas, y dos configuraciones, cátodo común y ánodo común (ver adjunto). En función de esta configuración, por razones de polaridad, tendrás que situar el led en un lado o en otro del transistor. Las únicas limitaciones que tendrás a la hora de juntar led y transistor son esas: transistor PNP o NPN (el pnp te invierte la señal de entrada) y ánodo o cátodo común. Si no me explico bien...te paso un rar con los dibujos y esquemas para que lo montes (una imagen vale más que mil palabras)
De todas formas, lo que te cuento está explicado aquí
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm
Te vas al párrafo que lleva de título "Connecting a transistor to the output from an IC" y ahí te explica todo, hasta lo de invertir la señal: "The circuit diagram shows how to connect a PNP transistor, this will switch on the load when the IC output is low (0V). If you need the opposite action, with the load switched on when the IC output is high please see the circuit for an NPN transistor above.The procedure for choosing a suitable PNP transistor is exactly the same as that for an NPN transistor described above"

Y por si fuera poco, te meto también una hoja de excel que te calcula las resistencias...usando el método que ahí explican...

Con los transistores que has comprado tienes mas que suficiente para controlar leds...podrías haberte gastado menos y aprovecharlos mejor, pero bueno ya que tienes esos...pillate una buena fuente y metele leds a mas no poder...jajaja. Las resistencias tará por ver...
Un saludo y haber si con esto ya te he aclarado el tema...


----------



## provotector

Muchas gracias de nuevo por toda tu ayuda manuj, todavía no he tenido tiempo de poner en práctica todos los consejos que me has dado, pero desde ya te lo agradezco. De momento, y con las dudas iniciales ya resueltas, estoy liado intentado hacer el circuito para programar el PIC. Ya comentaré resultados.


----------



## provotector

Saludos de nuevo! Estoy teniendo problemas para programar el PIC 16F628. He montado el PIC-PG1 que aparece en divxstation: http://www.olimex.com/dev/images/pic-pg1-sch.gif

He intentado programarlo con Icprog, Winpic800 y y PIC PGM. Siempre me da error de programación.

Tengo MCLR, BODEN y LVP activos y como oscilador, he probado con todos. 

El circuito lo he revisado después de montarlo. Utilizo un cable directo.

El puerto serie de  mi PC saca 5V, lo he podido medir. Por cierto, el led del programador, a mi no se me enciende nunca. ¿Para qué sirve? 

¿Puede que me haya cargado el PIC después de tantas pruebas? Mirad lo que me dice el PICpgm:

Checking connection of JDM Programmer ...
JDM Programmer connected and initialized!
Autodetecting PIC ...
No PIC detected!

¿Alguna ayuda por favor? Muchas gracias.


----------



## manuj

Has probado a dejar la patilla 10 al aire?? yo uso un programador T-20 creo y tengo que dejarla al aire, y buscando por internet era lo que mas problemas le daba a la gente. Prueba a hacer eso, si no no se que puede ser, no entiendo mucho de eso. Un saludo


----------



## rascueso

yo la única forma que encontré para programarlo fue conectando la pata 10 directamente a + y darle unas cuantas veces a programar hasta que me tiro program complete. saludos


----------



## provotector

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 

He intentado las dos cosas, poner la patilla 10 al aire, y conectarla directamente a +5V (patilla 3 del puerto serie). Y sigue dándome error.

También lo he intentado con este otro programador y nada.  http://home.vrweb.de/~lotharstolz/stolz.de.be/lvpc/index.html

Soy nuevo en estos temas. ¿Qué me recomendáis que haga? Gracias.


----------



## rascueso

provotector yo se menos que vos de esto. y tmb renegue mucho para programar el pic. hasta que J2C me ayudo en este link. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/conectar-pic-16f84a-programador-40114/
conecte la pata 10 a +12v
consultale a el ahi. saludos


----------



## manuj

Si aun asi no te sirve yo me iria a una tienda de electronica y me pillaría un kit para armar un programador de pic que sirva para el 16f628a y andando...Te lo digo porque yo me armé un programador y no me iba bien, y me dejaron uno de un kit y me va fenomeno, te quitas de complicaciones y andando. O si lo tienes a disposición también hay tiendas que le llevas el programa y te lo programan (valga la redundancia).


----------



## provotector

Gracias por vuestras amables respuestas. He estado comentando en el hilo que me ha dicho rascueso, ahora voy a intentar montar otro grabador. De no conseguirlo seguiré el consejo de manuj, e intentaré comprarme un kit o algo parecido. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## blaskete

Buenas, acabo de incorporarme al post ya que estoy comenzando a montar el circuito para un proyecto de clase y me siento en la obligacion de daros las gracias por el magnifico trabajo que realizais. Soys FENOMENOS!! 

queria comentarle a provotector que en las tiendas de componentes suelen vender los programadores TE-20 montados y 100% funcionales por 10€ aproximadamente (hace 5 o 6 años, cuando me lo compre), tengo otro TE-20 casero, pero por fiabilidad y porque me falta el zocalo de 28 pines por soldar gasto el modelo comercial.

yo he comprado del ebay tiras rgb 5050 a 12V y contacte con el vendedor sobre si los leds eran catodo comun o anodo comun y lo unico que supo decirme fue:

        the strip have PLUS-MINUS- MINUS- MINUS-

de lo que tengo que deducir que son ANODO COMUN, de todas formas, hay alguna manera de averiguarlo que no sea destructiva? por lo demas, creo que ya lo tengo todo bastante claro, reparase los circuitos de mnicolau y basandome en vuestras experiencias intentare armarlo. 

Estoy montandolo con el OrCad, asi que cuando tenga el circuito y los pcb montados, los subire al post.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## provotector

Saludos! Puedo asegurarte que las tiras de leds 5050 son de ánodo común, yo también las he comprado 

Al final he ido a la tienda y me han vendido el programador phoenix t21 ya montado. Resulta que en lugar de zócalos, tiene soldados 3 integrados: Max232, 7407 y 74HC04 ¿¿Ahora como hago para programar el pic 16f628a con esto??  

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## blaskete

Hola Provotector

    ese programador que lo te han vendido no lo conozco, he estado buscando a ver que encontraba sobre el y me a aparecido esta foto:







coincide con el que tienes?, porque puede ser que te hayan vendido uno para programar targetas, el mio tb lleva ese programador, pero lleva zocalos para introducir los integrados.






Esos integrados que tiene el tuyo son normales, hacen falta para poder programar los dispositivos, hacen la funcion de enlace con el PC.


----------



## provotector

El programador en cuestión que me han vendido es este:



¿Se podría programar el pic 16f628a con el?


----------



## blaskete

Si te digo la verdad, n lo se, n creo que puedas, deverias pedirle al de la tienda el TE20, por lo que he leido ese programador es para los chips piccard, osea las targetas. deberias cambiarlo x el que te e aconsejado. hay esquemas para montarlo en casa si quieres, pero comprado te aseguraa que funciona.

saludos


----------



## provotector

Saludos! Muchas gracias por la información. Al finál me he comprado el TE20 y he logrado realizar la programación del PIC satisfactoriamente.

Utilzo leds de ánodo común (I=80mA) junto a los transistores NPN BD139. (hfe: 40~250, como no sabía que valor coger he elegido 100 hfe para los cálculos)

Ahora, he calculado la resistencia de base de esta forma:

*Ib* = Ic / Hfe = 80mA / 100 = *0.8mA*

*R* = E / I = 5V / 0,0008A = *6250 ohm* (un valor normalizado es 6k3)

¿Alguien sería tan amable de decirme si los cálculos se realizarían de esta forma? Muchas gracias por vuestra gran ayuda.


----------



## provotector

Buenas, al final no he podido esperarme y me he comprado las resistencias que mencionaba en el anterior mensaje (en realidad las he comprado de 6K8 porque no tenían de otras).

Una vez montado todo y con el .hex para ánodo común, he conectado solo una barra de LEDS para hacer pruebas y no funciona.

Al medir la tensión (sin leds conectados) en las salidas de los transistores, el voltage es de 12V en alguno de ellos (los del color que se estaría encenciendo) sin embargo, al conectar la carga (los leds) esos 12V caen a 4.7 V y obviamente los led no se encienden.

¿Puede que haya calculado mal la resistencia de base? Gracias por todo.

P.D. He instalado el filtro de directshow MoMoLight.ax y he hecho las pruebas con Momotest, todo ello descargado de divxstation.


----------



## blaskete

Hola provotector

  Perdona x no responder antes, a ver... me dijistes que habias comprado tiras led rgb, no he podido medir la intensidad que circula por ellas, pero antes de hacer los calculos para calcular la restistencia de base seria conveniente medirla, ya que 80 mA me parece relativamente poco, ya que cada tira de leds consume aproximadamente 14 W/m por lo que tenemos + de 1 A por cada metro. No estoy muy seguro de como se calculan las resistencias de base, pero lo preguntare a un profesor mio para que me lo refresque un poco, yo je hecho pruebas con el pspice y si que me entraba en corte y saturacion con ese metodo.

saludos


----------



## provotector

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. He medido la intensidad con el tester, teniendo los leds encendidos al máximo en color azul.

El tester me da un valor de 58.5 en la escala de 200m, lo que equivale a 58.5mA corregidme si me equivoco.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, abajo os dejo la foto del tester durante la medición.

La resistencia de base la calculé con los apuntes del finál de esta página que muy amablemente nos dejó manuj: http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/edigital/qnpn_pnp.html

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si el proyecto se podría hacer con el pic 16f84a? http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/35007b.pdf

Gracias por toda la gran ayuda prestada.


----------



## blaskete

Hola provotector, 

   El proyecto, realmente, si que se podria hacer con el 16f84, pero tendrias que realizar el programa de nuevo, ya que se eligio este microcontrolador porque tiene 3 modulos PWM, y el f84 no tiene ninguno por lo que tendrias que generarlos por software y es algo engorroso, sobre todo si tienes otros micros que tienen esa funcion.

   Ya has probado con las nuevas resistencias de base?

Saludos


----------



## provotector

Las resistencias de base que yo coloqué estaban calculadas para una IC de 80mA.

El polímetro creo que marca una Ic de 58,5mA (digo creo porque no se si me estoy haciendo un lío con las escalas del polímetro o que) por lo que no se diferencia mucho.

¿Crees que debería cambiarlas? Gracias por la amabilidad y un saludo!


----------



## blaskete

Hola Provotector, perdona el retraso pero e eatado ocupado. 

tienes el circuito montado en una protoboard? que transistores has utilizado?
busca el datasheet de los trt y comprueba que el patillaje lo tienes bien, y sino, podrias probar a polarizarlo por el emisor, asi limitas la corriente del colector, manuj dejo un enlace en el que explicaba como hacerlo. si lo encuentro lo vuelvo a poner par que le heches un  vistazo

sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema7/Paginas/Pagina5.htm#Comparaci%C3%B3n%20de%20los%20dos%20circuitos


----------



## provotector

Una pregunta, el circuito, ¿Qué tensión de alimentación necesita? ¿5V?
En ese caso, ¿como realizo la conexión de las tiras de led que funcionan a 12V?

Gracias por todo y un saludo.


----------



## blaskete

Hola, provotector.

Lo mas sencillo es que tengas una fueste de alimentacion a 12v que sea capaz de suministrarte la potencia necesaria para los leds y para el micro con un 7805 conviertes los 12v en 5v para alimentarlo es decir, tendras 12v de alimentacion que los llevaras a los leds y a la entrada del 7805, la salida del 7805 la llevaras al micro y todas las masas juntas.

saludos


----------



## provotector

Efectivamente, tengo el circuito montado en protoboard. Al finál he optado por la opción de sacar los 5V directamente del puerto USB del pc, por medio de un conector.

Tengo cargado el firm de minicolau, y unos leds directos a las salidas del PIC. Al darle al pulsador, los leds se encienden, pero se quedan fijos. Supuestamente deberían hacer una secuencia de efectos ¿No?

Me he dado cuenta de que mi PIC no es el 16f628A. El que tengo es el  PIC16F628 - 04/P.

La diferencia es que el terminado en A llega a 20 MHz, y el que tiene el 04 solo a 4MHz, ¿Puede ser que mi problema esté ahí?

Gracias por todo y un saludo!


----------



## blaskete

Hola provotector

Si que seria parte del problema porque como puedes apreciar en el esquema de mnicolau (creo que lo subio el, ahora mismo no lo recuerdo) el cristal que tiene montado es de 10 Mhz y el firmware que estas utilizando esta adaptado para esa velocidad de proceso, hay que fijarse en todo ya que la minima diferencia puede hacer que el resultado funcione o no, supongo que con 4 Mhz no funcionara por las velocidades de refresco, por eso se optaria por trabajar a 10 Mhz, cambia el chip, pero no lo tires! nunca sabes cuando puede volver a hacer falta ya que es un micro con muchos recursos.

Una cosa mas... buscate el pic16f628A, si compras el 16LF628A NO FUNCIONARA

Aqui te dejo el link del datasheet, si te fijas tienes los dos modelos, el LF solo llega a 4 Mhz, y el F a 20.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/restul/139393_DS.pdf

saludos


----------



## provotector

Muchas gracias por tu gran ayuda blaskete, la verdad es que sin estas orientaciones estaría bastante perdido. Te lo agradezco !!!

Ahora el problema está en dónde comprar el famoso PIC ya que en mi ciudad no lo tienen 

Vivo cerca de Valencia y he preguntado en electrónica Gimeno (mestalla) y en electrónica Burriana y nada, no lo tienen, mi única esperanza es que lo tengan en E. Gimeno A.V. del Cid, donde preguntaré el lunes. ¿Podrías decirme donde lo compraste tu? ¿O alguna buena tienda de electrónica en Valencia?

Muchas gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## blaskete

Antes que nada, decirte que n tienes que agradecerme nada, ya que aqui estamos todos para ayudar y ayudarte a ti tambien me ayuda a mi porque hace mucho tiempo que no hacia ningun proyecto.

La verdad, si el micro no lo tienen en burriana, la unica opcion que queda es gimeno de la avenida del cid, he mirado en la pagina web y aparece como que si que lo tienen, otra opcion seria pedirlo por internet a farnell por ejemplo, el link de e gimeno donde esta el chip es:

www.e-gimeno.com/producto.php?id_articulo=018112

saludos y te agradeceria que si lo tienen alli me lo dijeras para ir yo tambien, ya que todavia no lo he comprado.


----------



## blaskete

Buenas noticias provotector, acabo de llamar a E. Gimeno de la avda del cid y me han confirmado que si que disponen del integrado, asi que esta tarde mismo me pasare por alli para comprar 1.

saludos!


----------



## provotector

jejeje espero que les queden más de uno, porque sino me la lias parda


----------



## blaskete

ojo! akabo de venir de alli, y el modelo que tienen es el de 4 mhz!! habrá que buscar otra manera de conseguirlos... 

saludos


----------



## provotector

¿Seguro? Este es el que tienen en la tienda y creo que es el correcto.
Yo lo he comprado, si alguien sabe del tema, que nos diga cual es el bueno por favor. Un saludo!


----------



## blaskete

la verdad es que yo no lo se, de todas formas, lo he pedido por internet, y entre mañana y pasado me llegara a cada, lo malo es que he tenido que hacer un pedido de 30€ para que me lo manden, pero asi he aprovechado para comprar unos cuantos sensores y conectores que me hacian falta. 

saludos


----------



## provotector

Ya nos comentarás tus resultados con el PIC que has pedido. Yo de momento he programado el pic y las luces siguen quedandose fijas. No he conseguido ningún efecto al darle al pulsador, ni al conectarlo al MomoTest con el filtro instalado. 

Por favor, si alguien sabe como ayudarme, le agradecería que lo comentase. Gracias!

EDITO: Por fin he logrado resultados. Le he cambiado el firm por el de divxstation para cátodo común y con leds directos al PIC, por fin he logrado hacer el fade con el MomoTest. Blaskete, seguiré comentando resultados, al finál puede que este si que sea el PIC correcto.


----------



## blaskete

Muchas felicidades! a mi no me supieron asegurar si seria o no, asi que me llegara mañana... i probare a montarlo! si lo consigues hacer funcionar con las tiras led dimelo!


----------



## provotector

De momento, lo que he logrado hacer, es que me funcione con 3 leds directos a las salidas del PIC y con MomoTest. Con boblight de momento no me va, dice connection timeout.

Otro detalle es que las salidas B1 y G1 me van, pero R1 no. Ese led lo he tenido que sacar de R2 para que funcione. Es raro que no funcione en su salida correspondiente, no lo entiendo.

He conectando un transistor BD139 y una tira de leds para ver si se encendía algún color, pero no lo he logrado. Ahora estoy atascado en este punto. Si consguies algo avisa por favor! Aver si al final lo logramos! Gracias por todo.


----------



## blaskete

yo estoy en proceso de montarlo, cuando lo tenga, te comento, ya solo me faltan unos pocos componentes y lo pondre en marcha, revisa las conexiones de r1, puede que tengas algo mal ya que teoricamente deberia funcionar.

saludos


----------



## provotector

Saludos de nuevo! A ver si me podéis aclarar un poco estas dudas por favor.

La salida del pic da 5V y una intensidad muy baja. Utilizamos los transistores para obtener una ganancia de intensidad y así poder manejar las tiras de LEDS.

Sin embargo las tiras de LED's RGB (las mías son de ánodo común) van a 12V y a la salida del transistor obtengo 5V aun habiendo conectado entre colector y emisor una fuente de 12V. Aquí os dejo el esquema de lo que he hecho:







¿Cómo puedo obtener 12V con la regulación de intensidad que realiza el PIC? Gracias por todo.


----------



## blaskete

Hola!

Primero que todo deverias poner una resistencia entre el led y los 12 v.
segundo, el trt no te esta actuando, ya que cuando entra en saturacion lo que hace es comunicar emisor con colector, es decir, el voltimetro que tienes midiendo entre colector y base deveria marcarte 0 v o poco mas, entonces en el catodo del led tendriamos 0 v y voila! led en marcha!


----------



## provotector

Ya he conseguido que la barra de leds se encienda. El problema es que ahora no se apaga.

Del PIC a la R-base del transistor, llegan desde 0,03V a 4,99V en función de lo que debe encenderse cada color. Pues a mi se queda encendido todo el rato, los leds no se apagan ni siquiera se atenúan cuando le llegan los 0,03V a la R-base.

Comentar que con un solo led, en vez de la tira de leds+transistor, todo me va perfecto. 

¿Puede que tenga que poner en común el negativo de los 5V de la alimentación del PIC y el de los 12V de las tiras de leds?

¿Alguna ayuda? Gracias por todo!


----------



## blaskete

puede que arte del problema que tengas sea ese, que tengas que poner en comun las masa de ambas alimentaciones, ppr eso te comente varios mensajes atras que transformaras los 12v de los leds a 5v con un 7805 asi te asegurabas que la masa de ambas alimentaciones es pa misma y por lo tanto la referencia de voltaje es comun a ambas. Lo dicho, prueba uniendo las masas de ambas alimentaciones (masa==negativo)


----------



## provotector

Pues efectivamente, ese era el problema, ha sido poner las masas en común y comenzar a funcionar. La tira de LEDS ya funciona y se atenúa correctamente.

Por cierto, no creas que no he tenido en cuenta tu buen consejo, compré un 7805 cuando fui a por el pic, simplemente no lo he montado todavía por falta de espacio en la board .

Ahora, con el programa MoMoTest, puedo sacar los colores que yo quiera por la barra de leds y funciona a la perfección.

Con el Boblight al principio no me funcionaba, pero encontré otra versión diferente del programa y después de mucho esfuerzo y mucha ayuda amablemente prestada por vosotros... ¡Lo conseguí!

Enhorabuena a todos, porque habéis logrado que un novato en electrónica como yo haya conseguido hacer funcionar este precioso invento. No cabe duda de que sin vosotros, esto habría sido muy difícil para mi, o incluso inalcanzable.

Quiero animar a todos a que hagan este pequeño montaje ya que el resultado es excelente.

Os agradezco mucho la ayuda prestada y el tiempo y paciencia otorgados, especialmente a manuj y blaskete ya que me han ayudado mucho con este proyecto.

Un saludo y mil gracias por todo.


----------



## snakewather

exelente esto del ambilight lo voy a probar solo espero hacerme un tiempecillo saludos


----------



## blaskete

Hola de nuevo!

Provoyector, ha sido un placer ayudarte y te doy la enhorabuena por haber conseguido hacer funcionar el proyecto!! Es la primera vez que ayudo en un foro, normalmente soy lector pasivo(ni pregunto ni respondo) y me alegra saber que mi ayuda a colaborado al exito de un compañero.

en temas de software no te puedo ayudar mucho ya que yo todavia no lo he montado... en eso vas varios pasos por delante mia ;-) cuando lo monte te comentare mis experiencias, espero que sea durante esta semana ya que tengo previsto ir a valencia el lunes, de paso pasare por burriana y comprare lo que me falte y apartirdel martes comenzare el montaje.

saludos  y me alegro mucho por ti! ahora a dejar flipaos a los colegas , que aunque parezca que todo el mundo sabe lo que es el ambilight... hay mucha gente que no tiene ni idea de que es eso!!


----------



## provotector

Hola a todos! Ya tengo el circuito montado en pcb, sin embargo ahora tengo un problema. Me fallan las salidas R1 y G3 del pic.

Cuando lo tenía montado en protoboard ya me sucedía. También descarto que el problema sea por los transistores, ya que lo probé con leds directos al pic y también fallaban estas salidas. 

¿Puede que tenga que cambiar algo en la configuración del pic para activar la funcionalidad de estas salidas? Agradecería cualquier orientación. Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## provotector

Bueno, al finál he resuelto el problema que mencionaba en el anterior post puenteando las salidas R1 y G3 con las R2 y G2 que si que funcionan. Una solución un tanto extrema, pero que me vale.

Aquí os dejo un vídeo y fotos, además del esquema que utilicé para hacer el pcb, es el mismo que hay aquí en el foro, pero modificado para funcionar a 12V con el 7805.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu6bhBpXvMI








 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## blaskete

muy bueno! me alegro que ya lo tengas 100% funcional, ahora me encuentro yo con los problemas de la programacion del pic, voy a releer los post a ver si encuentro alguna orientacion...

porque ya e comprobado el programador y funciona bien(el pic 16f84 me lo programa correctamente) pero a la hora de programar el 16f628 me da error, no se si tengo ke cambiar la configuracion del oscilador o dejar la que esta, he probado de las 2 manera y me sigue dando error, he probado a cambiar el pic por el 16f628a en el icprog pero sigue sin funcionarme... e dejao la patilla nº 10 al aire y sigue sin funcionarme... a ver si lo consigo...


----------



## Chipchip

ninguna forma que sea por usb en vez de por serial?


----------



## provotector

blaskete dijo:


> muy bueno! me alegro que ya lo tengas 100% funcional, ahora me encuentro yo con los problemas de la programacion del pic, voy a releer los post a ver si encuentro alguna orientacion...
> 
> porque ya e comprobado el programador y funciona bien(el pic 16f84 me lo programa correctamente) pero a la hora de programar el 16f628 me da error, no se si tengo ke cambiar la configuracion del oscilador o dejar la que esta, he probado de las 2 manera y me sigue dando error, he probado a cambiar el pic por el 16f628a en el icprog pero sigue sin funcionarme... e dejao la patilla nº 10 al aire y sigue sin funcionarme... a ver si lo consigo...



Mi configuración en icprog para el TE-20 y el 16f628a es la siguiente:

PIC: 16f628a
Oscilador: HS
Casillas: LVP, MCLR y BODEN
Configuración de mi puerto serie: La que trae por defecto windows.
La patilla 10, no la dejo al aire.

Vigila que el cable serie que uses no tenga puentes extraños ya que suele pasar. Coge el tester y compruébalo.

Espero que lo consigas 



Chipchip dijo:


> ninguna forma que sea por usb en vez de por serial?



Sinceramente creo que por internet hay algún esquema de como hacerlo. Googlea un poco a ver lo que encuentras.

Edito: acabo de leer en otros foros, que un usuario ha conseguido hacerlo por USB con un convertidor  USB a RS232 basado en el FT232r.

Un saludo!


----------



## Chipchip

por usb no encuentro nada. que pusiste tu?


----------



## blaskete

Hola!  

Tengo malas noticias... no lo consigo programar, asi que como todavia tengo tiempo para entregar el proyecto voy a buscar otro programador para montarlo y asi me actualizo un poco y jubilo el te20, he leido por varias paginas que puede ser que mi portatil no proporcione la suficiente corriente como para programar este chip pero... tengo otro problema.... el ordenador de sobremesa que tengo... tiene el LINUX! y no se gastarlo... asi que ya veremos como acaba esta odisea... 

gracias por todo provotector, a una mala te lo mando por correo jajajaja

saludos y ya os dire que decido hacer


----------



## blaskete

Chicos! LO CONSEGUI! me da un poco de palo decirlo... pero la patilla que estaba dejando al aire... no era la 10.... y por iluminacion divina.. mientras montaba el programador GPIC (despues de estar toda la mañana dando vueltas por la capi buscando los componentes) cai en la cuenta de como se contaban los pins en los microprocesadores y realmente la patilla que dejaba al aire era la 18, no la 10...

alomejor tenemos un modelo de TE20 diferente, ya que sin quitar esa patilla no me a dejado programar el pic. (Ahora tengo un TE20 lleno de puentecitos de cortar pistas  ) asi que me voy a dar aire a terminar el gpic

Saludos


----------



## florecita99

Hola, compañeros solo estoy pidiendo un poco de su ayuda y espero que puedan, les cuento estoy perdida en el .exe para grabarlo al pic, mas bien no se mucho de la programación de los pic 
No se si alguna persona podría pasarme el exe para que pueda grabar mi pic 
En la pagina que esta el proyecto me dan estos datos y otro para descargar ahí es donde estoy perdida alguna persona que me pueda ayudar 
http://users.skynet.be/RafkeP/downloads/MoMoLight_CC_v2.hex
de ante mano muchas gracias, besos


----------



## reyvilla

hola, tu hablas del codigo que vas a grabar en el pic, si es ese, es el .hex no .exe, y dale clic derecho al enlace y le das guardar como, lo guardas y luego le cambias el nombre ya que se guarda .txt le borrar el .txt y le colocas .hex te va a preguntar si estas segura y le dices que si y ya esta listo tu archivo para subirlo al pic.


----------



## florecita99

Muchas gracias reyvilla por tu respuesta asi es .hex y no exe disculpa me equiboque te lo agradesco mucho fuiste de gran ayuda


----------



## reyvilla

de nada estamos a la orden...saludosss


----------



## matijuarez

antes de hacer mi pregunta pido disculpas si ya han respondido lo que voy a preguntar solo que lei todo y no encontre respuesta..bueno la cuestion  es la siguiente: quiero hacer este sistema de ambilight para mi tv pero en este tema solo se hablo de el sistema para pc..lo unico que vi cercano a lo que necesito es el circuito de dash(uno de los primeros comentarios) y me gusto mucho por la simpleza del circuito ya que no necesita programar un pic,el unico inconveniente es que ese circuito es mono,osea no hay diferencia entre los colores de los tres lados de la pantalla y eso me incomoda mucho ya que pienso que no va  a ser tan bueno el efecto,asique si alguien tiene la forma de que cada lado reprodusca su color correspondientepor favor paseme el diagrama,no hace falta el pcb yo lo se hacer..y si alguien opina que el efecto "mono" no es tan malo aganmelo saber ya que es el unico impedimento que tengo para hacer el circuito  desde ya gracias

encima recien me doy cuenta que solo trabaja en color azul,ya fue ese circuito tiene muchos problemas,alguno tiene uno donde conecte la salida RCA de mi tv y trabaje con distintos colores y distintas intensidades segun el lado de la pantalla?


----------



## blaskete

hola matijuarez, si que hay un esquema para television, esta colgado en el hilo ahora no se decirte quien lo colgo ni en que pagina esta, pero es un circuito muy laborioso ya que no tienea que programar un pic sino 2! y llev mucha circuiteria externa ya que se encarga de separar sincronismos que los envia a un pic y este le envia loa datos a otro para que controle los rgb, el eaquema es de elektor( la revista) y los CI son complicados de encontrar.

saludos y es todo lo que t puedo decir espero haberte sido de ayuda.

p.d. respecto a lo del circuito de dash no lo he mirado pero siendo de 1 solo canal.. no creo que de buen resultado.


----------



## plavol

Hola atod@s, soy nuevo en el foro. Y aunque no se mucho de electrónica, de vez en cuando me animo a hacer alguna cosilla (no muy complicada) por mi cuenta, eso si, me hincho de leer y releer antes de ponerme a ello. Unas sale y otras no...

El caso es que esto del ambilight casero me llamo mucho la atención y me estoy animando a llevarlo a cabo...

Bueno, al lío...
En otro foro que visito a menudo, un compañero (Doc) ha realizado un esquema del momolight, bastante sencillo y el mas reducido que he visto desde que me puse a investigar en esto. El problema es que en el diseño no vienen especificados los componentes que van en cada sitio, pero si que publico una lista de ellos, con lo cual creo que es sencillo deducir donde va cada cosa...

Echarle un ojo y me decís que os parece.

En principio, el aparato se conectaría a un cable TTL/USB, suprimiendo asi el max232. Alimentado por una fuente de 12v. y con salida a 3 tiras de leds RGB Piraña.

Las dudas que tengo son...

-Situación de todos los componentes (evidentemente no de todos, de echo solo de un par de ellos)
-Necesidad de resistencias a cada color de cada led al suprimir el 7805

Bueno, por el momento eso es todo... ya me direis.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## blaskete

Con que componentes tienes problemas?

por lo que me a parecido ver en el circuito el 7805 no tiene nada que ver con los leds, ya que este integrado se gasta para adaptar la tension de 12v a 5v para alimentar el integrado y no sobrecargar el puerto usb del pc, las tiras de led funcionan a 12v por eso tienes esa alimentacion.

Saludos


----------



## plavol

Hola blakete,
El circuito no lleva 7805, pero no me di cuenta que en los otros circuitos se usaba para el pic, no para los leds. Fallo mio.

Los componentes que no se cuales son, son los dos círculos de la parte inferior, uno conectado a la entrada de 12v y el otro a los pines 1 y 2 de la conexión con el pc... podrían ser dos leds?

Un saludo.


----------



## blaskete

Hola, perdona la tardanza

esos 2 componentes son condensadores electroliticos, supongo que de 1uF, ya que se encuentran entre Vcc y Gnd y estan polarizados. cuando puedas repasate simbologia en pcb, no t lo tomes a mal, aqui estmos para ayudar, pero t ayudara  a avanzar mas rapido en tus futuros proyectos.

Saludos


----------



## florecita99

Hola chicos, les cuento que ya trmine mi ambilight casero y me quedo muy bien para so saber mucho de electronica y gracias a todo los que orientaron y gogleando encontre un software que se llama aurora ver. 1.0 y lo intale, sorpresa me funciona de maravilla el unico problema que encontre con windows que se deve de desactivar el los temas aere y dejarlo en temas basico porque no funciona y te dara muchos problemas prometo que mañana subo lo el programa, pero nuevamente gogleando encontre el ambilight con unos ventiladores que la verdad me parecio muy interesante (aclaro se llama Philips amBX) y trae sus ventiladores que encienden cuando hay una ecena de accion algo asi entiendo) y mi duda es que si es posible incorporarle ese tipo de ventiladores, de ante mano muchas gracias.
besos


----------



## florecita99

Hola chicos aqui les dejo el programa que se llama aurora v 1.0 y es muy facil de configrar esta en ingles. a mi me funciona de maraavilla, pero hay  que desactivar temas aero porque no les funcionara


----------



## dardo

hola buenas a todos.
yo tambien he montado el ambilight, lo tengo ya fabricado el que unifica las dos tensiones.
lo que no tengo claro es lo del condensador de 100nf, si es electrolitico o ceramico, si me podeis responder pues eso gracias. 

bueno ahora mi esperiencia con el t20(antiguo). he estado 4 dias perdiendo ratos para programar el 16f628a y nada ,hasta que encontre un documento.
lo primero el t20 y el pic 16f628a no se llevan muy bien
configuraciones,ordenador,el cable , tensiones, para volverse loco  el 0000h dando por culo´.
bueno al tema levantar patilla 10 soldarle un pedacito de cable y conectarlo al negativo de los condensadores electroliticos, con el ic prog  no ha funcionado supongo que seria la configuracion, pero con winpic800 a tragado. espero que le sirva a alguien yo estaba a punto de montarme o comprarme otro programador.

ahora otra duda he comprado las tiras led , pero no se cual es el positivo osea el anodo comun ,si meto tension equivocada los puedo chuscarrar. gracias.


----------



## manuj

Para blaskete o provotector, conseguisteis hacer funcionar el ambilight? qué resultados os dan las barras de leds que comprasteis? Podríais subir un video o fotos para ver la luminosidad de dichas barras? Un saludo


----------



## blaskete

dardo dijo:


> ahora otra duda he comprado las tiras led , pero no se cual es el positivo osea el anodo comun ,si meto tension equivocada los puedo chuscarrar. gracias.



      Para saber si son anodo comun o catodo comun intenta mirar la conexion de las tiras,  en las que tengo yo me ponia: 12v , R, G, B en los pines de conexion, que son anodo comun porque el positivo es comun para los 3 leds.



manuj dijo:


> Para blaskete o provotector, conseguisteis hacer funcionar el ambilight? qué resultados os dan las barras de leds que comprasteis? Podríais subir un video o fotos para ver la luminosidad de dichas barras? Un saludo



   Hola manuj, a mi me funciona con leds del mismo color, tengo que acoplar los transistores y hacerlos funcionar, cosa que espero tenerla casi terminada para la semana que viene, asi que de paso probaré el programa de florecita99.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Con leds del mismo color??? No ibas a poner barras de leds rgb que comprasteis en ebay? cuando lo cuadres y lo termines échale unas fotillos para ver la intensidad lumínica de los leds rgb. Yo lo hice con el sistema de mnicolau de las barras de acrílico pero no me ilumina mucho la verdad, no como en las fotos que rulan por internet. Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

manuj dijo:


> Yo lo hice con el sistema de mnicolau de las barras de acrílico pero no me ilumina mucho la verdad, no como en las fotos que rulan por internet. Un saludo



Con las tiras de leds RGB se obtienen resultados muy superiores a los de las barras de acrílico, además el color es mucho más uniforme.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=377

(Tené en cuenta que la cámara de fotos atenúa buena parte de la luminosidad).

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Wow, y ese proyecto? es igual al ambilight pero diferente a la vez...es de fabricación propia? está publicado en alguna parte?jajaja. Resultados excelentes, de donde pillaste esas barras de leds?son las que hablamos de ebay? quiero ver algo cuya calidad precio sera aceptable...Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Ese es un desarrollo propio que estuve implementando, tanto soft de PC como firmware del PIC. Estoy terminando de agregarle algunos detalles extra al soft y pienso comercializarlo así que no va a ser publicado. Las tiras de leds RGB son de 120º de apertura y de 30 leds por metro; se logran resultados excelentes de iluminación.

Saludos


----------



## manuj

Pues enhorabuena, está currado. Las tiras de leds son comerciales o fabricación propia?


----------



## dardo

perdonar a ver si me podeis echar una mano,he montado el pcb de provector y se me iluminan las tiras todas en blanco.
he visto en otros montajes que ponen una resistencia a la salida del transistor hacia los leds, cosa que yo no e hecho puede ser este el fallo. y si sabeis el valor.
el pic lo e comprobado y esta grabado.
gracias ,simplemente un pequeño aficionado.


----------



## manuj

Las configuraciones están puestas unos posts más atrás. En cuanto al valor hay tutoriales e incluso calculadoras igualmente por ahí detrás. Estos, si has leido, depende de la potencia que vayas a conectar, obviamente. Por tanto, te recomiendo que te leas el hilo puesto que hay información más que de sobra a lo que preguntas. Un saludo


----------



## dardo

gracias por responder, ya me e leido todo configuraciones tambien.  lo tengo montado con 9 resistencias de 6.8k al colector del transistor y de la base directamente a los leds.
mi pregunta es si hace falta ponerle resistencias tambien de la base del transistor a los leds , en el proyecto de provector no lleva.
si puede ser esta la averia o bien el pic aunque me dice que esta bien grabado. me enciende todos los leds dandome el blanco por color .
gracias espero no molestar demasiado, espero alludarme de vuestra esperiencia.


----------



## manuj

Claro que necesitas una resistencia de base en cada transistor, ella es la que controla por así decir el paso de un estado a otro, en los mismos manuales te lo dice. La otra resistencia es la que acompaña a los leds, y 6,8K creo que es demasiado grande...así que mírate esos cálculos que creo que no están bien. Si has mirado la bibliografía que se ha comentado páginas atrás, te habrás dado cuenta que te explica como calcular estas resistencias...Un saludo


----------



## provotector

manuj dijo:


> Para blaskete o provotector, conseguisteis hacer funcionar el ambilight? qué resultados os dan las barras de leds que comprasteis? Podríais subir un video o fotos para ver la luminosidad de dichas barras? Un saludo



Saludos! Perdona por haber tardado tanto en contestar, he estado bastante desconectado estos días.

Yo si que conseguí hacerlo funcionar perfectamente, y el resultado que dan las barras de LED es tremendo. Son finas, consumen poco y alumbran mucho.

Ya no me acostumbro a tener mi pantalla sin el ambilight casero, me parece más pequeña y todo cuando lo apago.

Aquí os dejo un vídeo en pleno funcionamiento.








dardo dijo:


> gracias por responder, ya me e leido todo configuraciones tambien.  lo tengo montado con 9 resistencias de 6.8k al colector del transistor y de la base directamente a los leds.
> mi pregunta es si hace falta ponerle resistencias tambien de la base del transistor a los leds , en el proyecto de provector no lleva.
> si puede ser esta la averia o bien el pic aunque me dice que esta bien grabado. me enciende todos los leds dandome el blanco por color .
> gracias espero no molestar demasiado, espero alludarme de vuestra esperiencia.



Vamos a ir aclarando cosas. Los transistores que yo utilicé son NPN y la única resistencia que yo he colocado, ha sido en la base siendo su valor resistivo de 6K8. Éstas resistencias junto al PIC son las que hacen que los transistores se "abran" o se "cierren" en su debido momento.







Del colector a los LEDS yo no he puesto ninguna resistencia, ¿Por qué? Porque las tiras de leds ya las llevan internamente. El fabricante lo hace así para que sea conectarlas a 12V y punto, sin resistencias por en medio.

Puedes intentar esto para solucionar tu problema de que se te quedan las luces fijas.

1-Cambiar el firmware, yo tuve que probar varios.

2-Si estás trabajando en protoboard, y trabajas con fuentes de alimentación separadas (5V. para el circuito y 12V para las tiras de LED) tienes que poner las masas de los dos circuitos en común.

Contestaré amablemente cualquier duda que tengáis. ¡¡Un saludo!!


----------



## manuj

Muchas gracias provotector, eso es lo que quería comprobar...se te ha quedado perfect.Ten en cuenta que la mayoria de los momolight estan de cada a una pared blanca, el tuyo esta esquinado, dando al vacío prácticamente, y los efectos son bastante apreciables. Un saludo y enhorabuena


----------



## dardo

gracias provotector, e fabricado tu proyecto tal cual, con tu pcb, tu lista de componentes en total el tuyo, bueno supongo que tendre que repasar todo y lo del firmaware no se si te refieres al hex o al programa del pc.
aunque se me encienden todos los leds sin conectar al pc.
cuando salga de currar lo repasare todo.
gracias.


----------



## manuj

Dardo es que si te fijas provotector ha puesto la resistencia de 6k8 en la base del transistor,tu dijiste (o al menos yo entendí) que la habías puesto acompañando los leds...De todas formas si lo haces igual que él hazlo al completo, quiero decir, que compres igualmente las barras de leds que él compró en ebay, son económicas y los resultados son los que ves...Un saludo


----------



## provotector

dardo dijo:


> gracias provotector, e fabricado tu proyecto tal cual, con tu pcb, tu lista de componentes en total el tuyo, bueno supongo que tendre que repasar todo y lo del firmaware no se si te refieres al hex o al programa del pc.
> aunque se me encienden todos los leds sin conectar al pc.
> cuando salga de currar lo repasare todo.
> gracias.



Slaudos dardo! Veo que estás utilizando la misma PCB que yo. Recuerda que ese circuito está pensado para utilziar el 7805.

Con lo del firmware me refiero al hex.

También fíjate en el detalle de conexión del condensador de 100nF






Otro posible error es que no hayas identificado bien las patillas del transistor, mírate la datasheet para ver qué patilla es el emisor, colector y base. Para montarlos correctamente en el circuito debes doblar alguna de las patillas.

Espero haberte ayudado. Aquí puedes encontrar más información.

http://planetainventos.blogspot.com/

Si que es verdad que mi tele no está justo delante de una pared, sino que está sin nada detrás y aun así se notan los colores del ambi. Con la TV justo delante de la pared los resultados deben ser magníficos. Os dejo una nueva foto con el enmarcha a pleno día.



 Saludos!!

Por cierto cuando hice el montaje, utilicé transistores NPN BD139 que  admiten una Ic max de 1,5A lo que es una intensidad muy alta para este  proyecto.

Voy a hacer un segundo montaje y me gustaría reducir costes.

¿Conocéis algún modelo de transistor NPN que sea mas barato? La Ic max sería de unos 160mA. 

Gracias compañeros.


----------



## manuj

Para mirar precios orientativos en función de determinadas características metete en es.farnell.com, tiene un buscador avanzado con el que puedes jugar para satisfacer lo que pides. A la izquierda buscas el componente que quieras, y ya vas seleccionando la corriente que quieres en el colector, el encapsulado, fabricante, temperaturas y demás cosas que seguramente no nos interesen...jajaja. Un saludo

Pd. Yo usé unos bc182 con una Ic=100 mA, como ves son bastante pequeños pero para controlar dos leds...tampoco necesitaba mas...jajaja.


----------



## dardo

gracias provotector,decirte que utilizo el transistor bd137, me dijeron que era igual pero mucho mas barato en tienda elec. y consultando sus caracteristicas es cierto.
con respecto al condensador tengo montado uno electrolitico, tu montas un acrilico, pero creo que el electrolitico es valido.
he hecho una prueba e quitado el pic y me hace justamente lo mismo  me enciende todo en blanco, con lo cual creo que el pic no trabaja aunque me lee como grabado.
si me pudieras mandar tu hex, te lo agradeceria decir que lo cargo como txt ,no se si temdra algo que ver.
como veras es la primera vez que intento grabar un pic, casi me vuelvo loco con el t20 hasta qu descubri lo de la patita.
gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## provotector

dardo dijo:


> gracias provotector,decirte que utilizo el transistor bd137, me dijeron que era igual pero mucho mas barato en tienda elec. y consultando sus caracteristicas es cierto.
> con respecto al condensador tengo montado uno electrolitico, tu montas un acrilico, pero creo que el electrolitico es valido.
> he hecho una prueba e quitado el pic y me hace justamente lo mismo  me enciende todo en blanco, con lo cual creo que el pic no trabaja aunque me lee como grabado.
> si me pudieras mandar tu hex, te lo agradeceria decir que lo cargo como txt ,no se si temdra algo que ver.
> como veras es la primera vez que intento grabar un pic, casi me vuelvo loco con el t20 hasta qu descubri lo de la patita.
> gracias por tu tiempo.



Aquí te dejo el enlace con el .hex

http://users.skynet.be/RafkeP/downloads/MoMoLight_CC_v2.hex

P.D. Manuj gracias por tu respuesta!!


----------



## provotector

¿Alguien sabe si los adaptadores RS232 - USB que venden en ebay sirven para el ambilight? Es que un amigo no tiene puerto serie en su PC. ¿Alguien los ha utilizado? Gracias!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

buenas gente tanto tiempo. mariano veo que la tenes mucho mas clara que antes!!!! yo despues de 2 años regreso al ruedo y mi pregunta es la siguiente no consigo rgb anodo comun solo se encuentran los de catodo(tira de led autoadesivo) que linea del programa cambio para que labure bien sin tener que cambiar transsistores,???


----------



## manuj

Provotector: Un colega mio se ha pillado ese adaptador para el ambilight, pero no lo ha probado aun,cuando sepa algo comento, pero a priori no deberia de haber problemas

Vikingoxxx: Yo he usado leds cátodo común. El transistor deberá ser NPN, la resistencia deberá ir al colector y el led al emisor, mira la configuración y verás que al ser cátodo común solo puedes así. En cuanto al .hex simplemente tienes que bajarte el de cátodo común y te irá. Fíjate que había varios, cátodo común, ánodo común...

Un saludo


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

gracias manuj por la respuesta osea pongo npn y simplemente al pbc los monto al reves?? que pnp puedo usar?  para que la ristencia me quede en la salida del colector ??


----------



## provotector

manuj dijo:


> Provotector: Un colega mio se ha pillado ese adaptador para el ambilight, pero no lo ha probado aun,cuando sepa algo comento, pero a priori no deberia de haber problemas
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad manuj. Espero una confirmación de tu respuesta.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo a todos!!


----------



## dardo

bueno ya encontre un error en el montaje, me baje un pdf , lo imprimi y ahi esta, base a led y resistencia a colector, esta mal dibujado casi me vuelvo loco..justamente es al reves, total a desoldar todos los transistores .los trans bd139  tienen que ir revirados en este montaje,yo los puse en fila india to ordenados.sera fallo de creacion del pcb.
ahora no me encienden los leds , que me aconsejas provotector ni pulsando el reset e,ncienden.
si te funciona me podrias decir com lo pusiste a andar,con el bobilight no me responde no hace nada ,como puedo comprobarlo.
por cierto se me quemo el 7805 en una de las veces que saque el pic para comprobarlo y lo puse al reves, ya lo cambie..
si me confirmas todos los parametros y lista de componentes y programas para echarlo a andar, estoy dispursto a montar uno nuevo. 

si lo hecho a andar prometo alludar a los siguientes...

gracias a toos..


----------



## blaskete

Hola chicos, tengo que comunicaros que ya tengo el proyecto terminado! Cono preguntaba manuj por la cantidad luminica de las tiras rgb, ya veo que provotector te lo ha solucionado, yo os pongo una imagen de la pantalla con las tiras, perdonad por la calidad de la foto pero mas no podia hacer con el movil...

He estado utilizando el software de aurora, la verdad, es una virgueria de software, cuando monte el ambiligt del pc del comedor, probare con el otro firmware a ver que tal funciona.


http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-19813619636581311801-6206946.html

y para el siguiente mensaje, subire los esquemas que he utilizado por si alguien los quiere utilizar, están en orcad.



Yo he utilizado como transistor los BD135 con resistencias de 1.5 Kohm y no he tenido problemas de nada, tambien funciona con resistencias desde 1.3 a 2.8 Kohm (No tenia suficientes y tuve que cambiar algunas)



provotector dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si los adaptadores RS232 - USB que venden en ebay sirven para el ambilight? Es que un amigo no tiene puerto serie en su PC. ¿Alguien los ha utilizado? Gracias!


   Lo que creo que tiene disponibles son targetas PCI con puerto serie, pero de todas formas, puedes intentar probar con el software de AURORA ya que tiene la posibilidad de selecionar puerto de salida, alomejor conectandolo directamente los datos del usb al pic te lo admite(con sus resistencias limitadoras) y te ahorras el max232 (pero tendrias que realizar unas modificaciones en el esquema inicial)


----------



## dardo

bueno ya funciona ,utilizando dos tensiones 5 y 12, cuando utilizo 12v con el 7805 ,se me quema, puede ser por culpa del condensador de 100nf por ponerlo electrolitico , en vez de poliester.
no detecto ningun corto, no se que puede ser.  gracias.


----------



## blaskete

dardo dijo:


> bueno ya funciona ,utilizando dos tensiones 5 y 12, cuando utilizo 12v con el 7805 ,se me quema, puede ser por culpa del condensador de 100nf por ponerlo electrolitico , en vez de poliester.
> no detecto ningun corto, no se que puede ser.  gracias.



Para realizar pruebas para comprobar que el trt me entraba en saturacion lo que hice fue directamente y sin condensadores conectar los 12v al 7805 de ahi a la resistencia de base, con esto te quiero decir que los condensadores para filtrar no son necesarios.

al principio de montar mi placa, tube un problema parecido y fue que monte el 7805 al reves, y que tenia el microinterruptor mal colocado tambien, comprueba estos dos elementos a ver si la conexion es correcta y si te atreves en breve subire mis esquemas(con los errores corregidos) y un led indicador de que a la salida del 7805 tienes los 5v.

saludos


----------



## dardo

gracias por responder , no se si sere gafe pero e comprado otro y funciona correcto.
de hecho tengo dos uno montado en protoboard y otro en placa me funcionan los dos,
lo unico el de placa tengo un canal de leds que va por libre, los otros dos canales correctos(con momotest)
se sabe algo de este fallo es problema del software o de las resistencias ,o si hay algun programa con mas calidad que se puedan compesar los leds.
bueno gracias por todo funcionando aunque sean solo dos canales.
seguiremos leyendo ..


----------



## dardo

bueno e encontrado un programa que me funciona bien epilight, pero me sigue fallando un canal creo que a provotector le paso lo mismo, ya que e montado tu trabajo te agradeceria que me dijeras como lo solucionaste,.
gracias, de todas maneras con dos canales esta mu guapo con tres tiene que se la hostia.
gracias ,llegando al fin del camino...


----------



## provotector

dardo dijo:


> bueno e encontrado un programa que me funciona bien epilight, pero me sigue fallando un canal creo que a provotector le paso lo mismo, ya que e montado tu trabajo te agradeceria que me dijeras como lo solucionaste,.
> gracias, de todas maneras con dos canales esta mu guapo con tres tiene que se la hostia.
> gracias ,llegando al fin del camino...



Si, efectivamente a mi me ocurrió lo mismo. Me fallan las salidas R1 (el rojo del lado izquierdo) y G3 (el verde del lado derecho), el único canal que me funciona al 100% es el canal del centro (R2,G2 y B2). Agradecería que si alguien sabe el porqué, nos lo comunicara por favor.

La solución que yo utilicé es un poco extrema pero es muy fácil de hacer y el resultado es aceptable a la hora de la verdad.

Simplemente coge del canal central, los dos colores que te fallan. Puedes hacer un puente en las mismas tiras de LED, ya que tienen una salida por detrás.

En definitiva las barras izquierda y derecha dependen un 30,3% de la del centro. No te alarmes. A la hora de hacer las pruebas, el resultado es convincente ya que aunque los laterales dependan un poco del centro, siguen teniendo cierta independencia.

No obstante si consigues solucionarlo, por favor informanos.

Saludos.


----------



## manuj

Probad con otro pic...reprogramarlo...los transistores no son puesto que hacéis un puente en otro color y funciona... así que debe ser del pic


----------



## provotector

manuj dijo:


> Probad con otro pic...reprogramarlo...los transistores no son puesto que hacéis un puente en otro color y funciona... así que debe ser del pic



Saludos manuj. Gracias por contestar.

El puente yo lo realizo en las tiras de LED. Tengo dos transistores sin usar y otros dos trabajando al 150%, lo que pasa es que éstos tienen una ganancia máxima de 1,5A por eso ni se inmutan 

Puede que el fallo esté en el PIC pero me parece extraño ya que nos pasa lo mismo a dos personas. Yo creo que el fallo estará en el .hex (si ha usado el mismo que yo) o en el propio diseño del circuito.

Cuando lo monté, hice mediciones y creo que no salía señal ni siquiera desde el PIC.


----------



## manuj

Es que es lo que tu dices, los dos que tenéis el error usáis el mismo circuito. Bajaos el .hex de la fuente original y reprogramarlo aver...


----------



## dardo

bueno , me e bajado el programa aurora. trae firm, he programado el hex que trae para anodo 
y el canal que me iba a su bola ya responde,(lo cual es problem del hex) pero no consigo que responda ala realidad ningun canal. si alguien trabaja con aurora pues que nos ilumine y nos diga como se configura.(me e pasao a epilight)
el epilight lo baje de ambilight 4pc hay foro y esplican como echarlo a andar pero en inglis, estamos ahi pero inglis poco si hago algun avance informo


----------



## manuj

y porque no probáis con los originales momotest y boblight?? el momotest no necesita casi nada de configuración...yo esos programas no los he usado todavía... así que no se deciros...Yo probaría primero con momotest, hacedlo si queréis y comentad resultados


----------



## provotector

manuj dijo:


> y porque no probáis con los originales momotest y boblight?? el momotest no necesita casi nada de configuración...yo esos programas no los he usado todavía... así que no se deciros...Yo probaría primero con momotest, hacedlo si queréis y comentad resultados



Cuando yo realizé el montaje creo recordar que los primeros que prové fueron los .hex originales y no me funcionaban bien. Por eso utilicé este firm alternativo, que tampoco acaba de funcionar bien.


----------



## manuj

Pues los .hex originales funcionan bien, los alternativos ya no te lo puedo decir porque no los he probado...así que debe ser un error en vuestro montaje y/o programación...Revisadlo y comprobar qué es lo que habéis modificado, puede ser que vuestro error esté ahí. Deduzco que lo que habéis cambiado ha sido la parte de los transistores y demás, así que probad una cosa: conectar un tres leds rgb sólos, uno por cada barra. La demanda de corriente la soportará el pic por tanto no necesitaréis transistores ni resistencias de base, solo alimentarlos a la tensión y resistencia necesaria y al pic. Si esto os va bien,quiere decir que el error esta en los transistores (puede ser la resistencia de base, la configuración que hayáis montado, etc). Si aún así sigue mal...pues el problema es de montaje de la parte básica. Un saludo


----------



## provotector

manuj dijo:


> Pues los .hex originales funcionan bien, los alternativos ya no te lo puedo decir porque no los he probado...así que debe ser un error en vuestro montaje y/o programación...Revisadlo y comprobar qué es lo que habéis modificado, puede ser que vuestro error esté ahí. Deduzco que lo que habéis cambiado ha sido la parte de los transistores y demás, así que probad una cosa: conectar un tres leds rgb sólos, uno por cada barra. La demanda de corriente la soportará el pic por tanto no necesitaréis transistores ni resistencias de base, solo alimentarlos a la tensión y resistencia necesaria y al pic. Si esto os va bien,quiere decir que el error esta en los transistores (puede ser la resistencia de base, la configuración que hayáis montado, etc). Si aún así sigue mal...pues el problema es de montaje de la parte básica. Un saludo



Directamente del pic no sale señal alguna por esas patillas. Ya hice muchas pruebas en su día y no lo conseguí de ninguna de las formas. Espero que alguien sea capáz de solucionarlo por que yo de momento no he podido. ¡Gracias por todo y un saludo!


----------



## manuj

Pues una de dos, o está fundido, o no lo has programado bien. Todo ello contando con que el montaje esté bien hecho


----------



## dardo

bueno a mi momotest me funciona ,aunque el canal problematico me acierta casi todos los colores menos dos y con retraso.bobilight no me funciona bien , me quedo con epilight, aunque sufro un delay de 3 segundos. se puede bajar el tiempo de respuesta o sera problema de que la grafica es antigua.
bueno seguire probando cosas ,gracias provector,gracias manuj.


----------



## assasin

Hola a todos.
Aqui uno mas que ha seguido este proyecto y lo a finalizado con buenos resultados.

Aunque yo me he lanzado por utilizar un puente serie-usb mediante el chip CP2102 y la verdad es que para lo que cuesta es comodisimo. 
El firmware que utilice es uno que se llama Momomod o algo asi, muy similar al que utilizaba mnicolau, puesto que lleva un modo test integrado. Yo no tengo problemas con ningun canal.
Ahora, el unico programa que me va bien bien es el aurora. Aunque en windos 7 en juegos tengo que usar el modo ventana. Con las peliculas perfecto desactivando aero.
Por lo demas el efecto es brutal, uno mas que ya no puede vivir sin su momolight.

A ver si subo fotos y demas para que lo veais.

Saludos


----------



## assasin

Os paso el link de la pagina donde he expuesto mi dispositivo
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=359232&page=6

Saludos


----------



## dardo

bueno ya funciona perfecto,me funciona con el bobilight de mnicolau, en la pag 4, con el bobilight de divixtation me falla un canal.
para provotector....gracias compis.
y como en la pelicula contac , para que hacer uno si con el doble de dinero puedes hacer dos.
pues 2.
gracias a todos..


----------



## provotector

dardo dijo:


> bueno ya funciona perfecto,me funciona con el bobilight de mnicolau, en la pag 4, con el bobilight de divixtation me falla un canal.
> para provotector....gracias compis.
> y como en la pelicula contac , para que hacer uno si con el doble de dinero puedes hacer dos.
> pues 2.
> gracias a todos..



Saludos dardo. ¿Has vuelto a montar otro circuito? ¿O simplemente has cambiado el .hex y el programa por los de minicolau?

EDITO: He puesto el firm de minicolau, el de la pag 4 y ahora solo me falla un color de un canal en lugar de dos como antes.

El canal que me falla es B3. 

Fijandome en el esquema que puso minicolau en la página 2 Ver el archivo adjunto 21847

me doy cuenta de que el canal que me falla (B3) no tiene la masa conectada al transistor según el esquema. Me extraña bastante esto y quisiera saber si se trata de una errata en el esquema o si es que se hace realmente así y ese es mi problema con el dichoso canal.

Una cosa más. Ahora con este nuevo firm, al darle al botón hace una especie de demo. ¿Os funcionan todos los colores asi? 

A mi con el boblight de la pagina 4 me da un error "connection timeout" ¿Con el momotest te van todos los canales? 

Estoy casi seguro de que es un problema de firmware o software ya que es que no me sale ni voltaje por la patilla del pic que va a el canal problemático.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## blaskete

Hola provotector,

     La patilla que no esta conectada es una errata la tienes que conectar a masa para que funcione.
     en el modo test a me funcionan todos los colores.
     Auque el boblight.de connection timed out funciona igual, yo lo gasto para comprobar los colores con el fade.

espero averte ayudado.

    Saludos


----------



## Michael Scott

Buenas, mediante el pic16f887 y transistores PNP controlo leds rgr de catodo comun, pero ahora tengo que cambiarlos por leds de anodo comun y transistores NPN. Deberia hacer algun cambio en el codigo o me funcionara igual que antes? Igual es una chorrada pero soy bastante noob con esto...

Saludos y gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Picchip

Te funcionará igual supongo. En todo caso a lo mejor habria que cambiar el estado del pin de 0 a 1 si es que funciona encendiendo el led con el puerto como entrada.

Hay version usb? me refiero a 18f2550 o 18f4550 o pics como esos. Si no hay version usb como tendria que hacer para implementarla?

Gracias y saludos de antemano


----------



## blaskete

Hola, de momento no hay version usb, o no disponemos de la pcb, 

pero para los que lo tienen montado en protoboard todavia, podrian probar a conectarlo al puerto usb, ya que uno de los softwares que hay subidos te da ha elegir el puerto por el que enviar los datos. 

En teoria el puerto usb envia señales ttl que el pic puede interpretar directamente, si el software envia la misma cadena de bits por el puerto usb que por el COM1(serie) el pic deberia ser capaz de interpretarlos.

Yo lo tengo ya en pcb y no lo puedo comprobar, si alguien se anima, que pruebe


----------



## provotector

assasin dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Aqui uno mas que ha seguido este proyecto y lo a finalizado con buenos resultados.
> 
> Aunque yo me he lanzado por utilizar un puente serie-usb mediante el chip CP2102 y la verdad es que para lo que cuesta es comodisimo.
> El firmware que utilice es uno que se llama Momomod o algo asi, muy similar al que utilizaba mnicolau, puesto que lleva un modo test integrado. Yo no tengo problemas con ningun canal.
> Ahora, el unico programa que me va bien bien es el aurora. Aunque en windos 7 en juegos tengo que usar el modo ventana. Con las peliculas perfecto desactivando aero.
> Por lo demas el efecto es brutal, uno mas que ya no puede vivir sin su momolight.
> 
> A ver si subo fotos y demas para que lo veais.
> 
> Saludos



Saludos! Para los anteriores posts que preguntan por una version USB, el fenómeno de asassin lo ha hecho empleando uno de los mencionados convertidores USB ttl y parece que le ha ido fenomenal.

Me gustaría preguntar a asassin, que modificaciones ha hecho al circuito original para implementar el USB. Por lo que parece has eliminado toda la parte del Max232 y listo, del USB al pic, ¿no?

Yo he pillado uno como este, ¿me serivrá?







Muchas gracias!!


----------



## assasin

provotector dijo:


> Me gustaría preguntar a asassin, que modificaciones ha hecho al circuito original para implementar el USB. Por lo que parece has eliminado toda la parte del Max232 y listo, del USB al pic, ¿no?
> 
> Yo he pillado uno como este, ¿me serivrá?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!!



Si te fijas bien, el adaptador usb rs232 trae en las conexiones los pines TXD y RXD, que son los de toda la vida. Asi de simple y asi de facil.

El sistema operativo lo detecta como un COM. Esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos.

P.D. Tiene toda la pinta de valerte, protovector.


----------



## provotector

Saludos a todos! Al finál he conseguido hacer funcionar el ambi con el adaptador USB-TTL del post de arriba, pero tengo un problemilla.

Parece que vaya con retardo, me explico.

Cuando pongo el momotest a hacer el fade, me salen todos los colores, si, pero un par de segundos después de que salgan en pantalla. Por ejemplo, en la pantalla sale el verde y luego el azul clarito, bien pues mientras en la pantalla saldria el azul clarito, mi ambi todavía va por el verde.

Si pruebo a poner los colores individualmente, salen parecidos, pero no exactos. Siempre se va un poco.

¿Existe alguna forma de solucionar esto? Gracias!!


----------



## provotector

Todo solucionado, al final era un problema de firmware. Con el original de Divxstation todo funciona correcto.

Aquí os dejo un vídeo del montaje en protoboard funcionando de maravilla con el convertidor USB-TTL. Un saludito!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35il9K-5DTs


----------



## maezca

ademas del circuito de elektor ya posteado en las primeras paginas, hay algun otro para TV ? ya que para la pc no me sirve porque tengo monitor crt, y el efecto no es muy bueno... 
Por lo que quiero uno para el lcd (tv), existes algo sencillo para esto? (no interesa si usa pic o no, el problema son los integrados caros y dificiles de encontrar) 
gracias


----------



## provotector

Saludos!! Necesito saber que configuración de fusibles ponéis para programar el PIC16f628A también necesito saber que tipo de oscilador elegir, teniendo un programador T-20. Agradezco mucho toda vuestra ayuda.


----------



## MaNu9o

Hola, alguien tiene info de como fabricar un Ambilight ( para Tv's ), bueno agradezoc su ayuda.!

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. Desde hace algun tiempo me he interesado por hacer este proyecto. Pero revisando el esquema y los materiales del pdf que dejo mnicolau veo que hay 2 condensadores de 15pf.. Aca donde vivo los he buscado y nada que los consigo.. Que otros valores les puedo colocar al circuito?

El esquema del que hablo es el de _este post_

Saludos!


----------



## wazaa08

provotector dijo:


> Saludos!!



Buenos días, te comento que leí las 13 paginas del tema del amblight casero, no se mucho de electronica pero estoy dispuesto a realizar este excelente proyecto.
Visite el blog de planeta inventos donde publicaste como hacerlo, pero en la parte de descargas el link del PCB esta caido! queria pedirte si lo podes resubir o pasarmelo adjunto.

Te lo agradeceria mucho ya que me esta por explotar la cabeza de tanta info que lei y quiero tener todo bien claro antes de comprar todos los componentes.

Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## rascueso

amigo parece que leiste medio rapido pq el pcb esta en _#25_ saludos


----------



## wazaa08

Si es verdad! es q pense en un 1er momento q el del blog era diferente, o actualizado. Pero por la fecha dspues me di cuenta q era este, disculpa las molestias!


----------



## Racingtucu

Hola, estoy interesado en emprender este proyercto y quisiera saber si el circuito con el adaptador usb ttl es el mismo que con el puerto serie.. gracias!


----------



## jjusty

Hola a todos, me han regalado unas tiras de leds de colores que llevan un pequeño mando para regular el color; me ha llamado la atención este proyecto, pero querría tenerlo en una tv en vez de un monitor. .
¿Hay alguna forma de que funcione en una tv?
He pensado en hacerlo más sencillo y economico, con LDRs delante de la pantalla.
¿Aguien me puede ayudar?
Dejo mi idea por si acaso. Muchas gracias.

Estos son los leds:




Y esta la idea:



Tendriamos que hacer un circuito para cada color de led que tengamos, y ponerle a cada ldr un filtro de ese mismo color. Voy a buscar los componentes, si algún experto me puede indicar si hay fallos o mejoras...


----------



## jjusty

Una foto de mi idea de ambilight montado.
Falta ponerle los filtros de colores en los ldr, en cuanto pueda subo fotos con el resultado de las pruebas.


----------

